# كفايه و لا لسه؟؟؟؟؟ حوار حول اسباب تدنى مرتبات المهندسين



## Eladly_group (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته على فكره دى أول مره أكتب فى المنتدى لكن الموضوع اللى حتكلم فيه يمكن تستغربوا منه شويه هو مش بعيد عن المهندسين و لا حاجه لأن انا مهندس مدنى و عايز أسأل سؤال و بالذات للمهندسين من الأسكندريه هو مش كفايه سكوت على مرتباتنا دى و لا لسه ؟؟؟؟؟
كل حاجه بتغلى ليه مرتباتنا ما بتزيدش و عدد ساعات العمل هو اللى بيزيد انا قلت أسكندريه لأنى سمعت أن المرتبات فى القاهره كويسه...........ياريت نفكر مع بعض كأننا انسان واحد و ياريت الاداره لا تقوم بحذف الموضوع لأى سبب


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]













لماذا أخى نقوم بحذف الموضوع؟؟؟

هل خالفت اى شرط من شروط المنتدى ؟؟ . . . بالطبع لا. . . 

بالعكس نحن نهتم كثيرا بهموم وقضايا المهندس بصفه عامة والمدنى بصفه خاصة
وتلك الهموم قد تختلف من مهندس الى الاخر
فقد تكون هموم تعليميه بالنسبة للطلاب والدارسين
وقد تكون فى نقص الخبرة بالنسبة للعاملين الجدد بالمهنة . . . الخ

وها انت أخى تطرح هما أخر وهو  تدنى مستوى المرتبات للمهندس المدنى 

وعلى فكرة المشكله اعتقد انها على مستوى مصر وليست مقتصرة على الاسكندرية فقط.

وللمشكله اسباب قد نكون نحن المهندسون السبب فيها

ولنرى رأى مهندسين مصر

[/FRAME]

[BLINK]هذه الاضافة تحدث دوريا[/BLINK]

[FRAME="1 90"]







نقطة نظام:
ستقوم الادارة بعد كما من المشاركات بتلخيصها ودمجها واضافه ما تراه هنا للتسهيل على الاعضاء وحتى لا تتكرر الاراء ولتكن نقطة نظام






مقدمة:
أخوانى الاعزاء . . .
لن أخفى عليكم ان المشكلة عويصة ولن تحل فى يوم او شهر واعتقد انها قد تأخذ امدا طويلا وجهدا كبيرا وأقتبس هنا عبارة احد اعضائنا الكرام . . . 
(( أطفالنا مش حيموتوا من الجوع اذا قلنا لا..... لكن حيترحموا علينا اذا اشتغلوا نفس شغلتنا ))
وهذه ليست دعوة للتشأئم والا ما كان هناك اهتمام من الادارة بتلك المشكلة ولكن لنعرف جميعا مدى ضحالة المشكلة حتى نعطيها حقها ونفكر فى حلول تقف على قدم المساواة مع ضخامة المشكلة.
والله ولى التوفيق.






التعريف بالمشكلة:
1- تكمن المشلكة كما طرحت فى تدنى رواتب المهندسين عموما و(المدنيين المصريين) على وجه الخصوص بما لا يتناسب مع المهندس كقيمه ولا مع ما يقدمه من عمل.

2- العمل بلا عقود تحفظ حق المهندس فى الرعاية الصحية والتأمينية وخلافه.

3- عدم التقيد بساعات عمل محددة وطبعا بلا أجر بديل.

4- عدم التقيد بنوع عمل محدد فقد يعمل المهندس الواحد كمهندس تنفيذى ومصمم ورسام اتوكاد ومحاسب وادارى وغيره.

5- لا يوجد بدل تنقلات وطبعا لا سيارة خاصة ولا مسكن للمغتربين.

6- لا يوجد زيادة سنوية تعادل الخبرة السنوية.

7- انخفاض مرتب المهندس المصرى فى دول الخليج رغم الشهاده له بالتفوق والتميز.

8- انحطاط الفكره العامة عن المهندس لدى العامة, وطبعا ده سببه ان المهندس (مش واخد البريستيج اللى يستحقه كمهندس) اسف على ركاكة اللغه ولكن لم اجد بديل.​





الاثار السلبية للمشكلة:
1- تدنى المستوى المعيشى للمهندسين بما لا يتناسب مع قيمتهم واهميتهم وكذلك بما لا يتناسب مع متطلبات الحياه.

2- عدم وجود رعاية صحية ولا تأمينيه توفر الامان للمهندس ولاسرته سواء فى حياته او بعد موته.

3- انتشار الفساد من الرشوة والسرقه مما قد يسىء للفرد المهندس ولجموع المهندسين وللمجتمع ككل وللمهنه كأسم.

4- هجرة المهندسين اصحاب المهنه الى اعمال اخرى قد تكون مشروعه او غير مشروعه وحتى ان كانت مشروعه فهى خسارة على اى حال.

5- هروب الكفاءات والكوادر الهندسية الممتازة الى الخارج.

6- اختلاف النظرة للمهندس من قبل المجتمع وبالطبع للأسوء كما نرى فى حياتنا اليومية.​





اسباب المشكلة:
تعددت الاسباب . . . . . 
1- بالطبع نسبة البطالة الزائده فى مصرنا ( وأسبابها كثرة عدد المهندسين المتخرجين سنويا سواء من الجامعات الحكومية او الخاصة , انخفاض فى عدد المشاريع التى تقام فى مصر نظرا لقوانين البناء وصعوبة استخراج الرخص وعدم البناء على الاراضى الزراعية وارتفاع ثمن المواد الخام حديد واسمنت وخلافه... الخ) مما أدى الى زيادة عدد المهندسين وقلة فرص العمل الامر الذى فرض على بعض المهندسين الخضوع لفرص العمل برواتب قد تصل الى 250 جنيه كما ذكر البعض ولهذا اسباب عده منها:
أ- وصول الشاب المهندس لمرحلة يجب فيها ان يعتمد على نفسه ليعيش ويتزوج وخلافه ( ويجب الا ننسى بان هناك من المهندسين من لا يجد قوت يومه لذلك يوافق على العمل بأى راتب)
ب- قد يرى البعض ان العمل بمرتب منخفض هو افضل من عدمه حيث سيزيده ذلك خبره فكأنه يشترى الخبرة.

2- طمع المقاولين واصحاب المكاتب والشركات , وظلمهم للمهندسين واستغلال ظروفهم التى فرضتها الحياه عليهم.

3- وجود حارس قضائى على نقابة المهندسين والتى من شأنها النهوض بالمهنه وممتهنيها , ولا يخفى عليكم تأثير وجود الحارس القضائى هذا من عدمه.

4- بعض المهندسين غيرالشرفاء الذين يقللوا من شأن المهندس المصرى بالخارج (اقصد الخليج خاصة) والضغط على الوتر الحساس لديهم.

5- خطأ بعض المهندسين الذين يوافقوا على العمل بالخارج بمرتبات عالية نسبيا ولكنها بالنسبة لرواتب البلد التى يعمل بها لا تشبع ولا تغنى من جوع.​





اقتراحات لحل المشكلة:
حلول بعيدة المدى:
1- يجب العمل تحت مظلة شرعية قوية تحمى حقوقنا وتدافع عنها , واغلب الظن ان هذه المظلة هى نقابة المهندسين المصريه , ولان النقابة تحت الحراسة فلابد من مسانده ودعم كل من يحاول فك الحراسة.
وهذه روابط للتعريف بمشكلة الحراسة ومحاولات فك الحراسة
نحو نقابة مهندسين مستقلة http://elshehab.net/eng_nekaba

2- يجب وجود مساندة قوية من رجال لهم وزنهم مثل رجال الاعمال واصحاب شركات المقاولات الكبيرة واعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى.​

حلول فورية:
1- نشر هذا الموضوع ليصل الى اكبر عدد من المهندسين المصريين ويمكن ذلك عن طريق
أ- النشر فى المنتديات وغرف الدردشه على اختلاف انواعها ( لا يشترط ان تكون هندسية).
ب- النشر المباشر فيمكنكم تصوير وتوزيع هذا المقال او النشر الغير مباشر بأن تحدث كل من تعرف عن المشكلة والاقتراحات الموضوعه لحل المشكله.
جـ - محاولة نشر المشكلة فى شتى وسائل الاعلان المسموعه والمقروءة والمرئية.
د - افتتاح موقع خاص ينشر المشكلة ويدعم الحلول المقترحة.

2- عند التقدم الى عمل اشترط اشياء تحفظ لك حقوقك مثل:
أ- العمل من 8 الى 4 وما يتعدى ذلك يحسب بالساعه.
ب- مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج لا يقل عن 750 جنيه.
جـ - العمل بعد الساعه 4 حتى 6 الساعه ب 5 جنيه وبعد الساعه6 الساعه ب 7.5 جنيه
د- العمل فى مجال واحد فقط من( تصميم , تنفيذ , رسم اتوكاد , حصر , الخ)
هـ - السنه خبره تستحق الزياده 25%
و- بدل انتقال فى حالة ارتفاع تكلفة الانتقال الى الموقع.

3- محاولة عرض المشكلة فى مجلة نقابة المهندسين حيث انها لها شعبيه هندسية واسعه
وهذا هو عنوانها http://www.eea.org.eg/megalla/.

4- رفع شكونا حاليا لكل من نقابة المهندسين ووزارة القوى العامله والهجرة
وهذا هو موقع نقابة المهندسين http://www.eea.org.eg

5- بالنسبة لموضوع الاضراب او الامتناع عن العمل ( فهو مرفوض من قبل الادارة ).

6- توصيل المشكلة للمسؤلين ويمكن ذلك بمراسلتهم او حتى بالتوجه بوفد رسمي من الاخوة في المنتدي الي بعض القيادات في مجلس الشعب والي مجلس ادارة النقابة والي مجلس الوزراء وطلب عمل كادر للمهندسين ومساوة المهندسين في القطاع الخاص باخوانهم في قطاعات البترول والشركات الاجنبية العاملة في مصر.

7- مقابلة عمداء كليات الهندسة وطرح الفكرة عليهم وطرح المشكلة حتي يتم مناقشتها مع الطلبة المهندسين حتى لا ينهجوا نهج اخوانهم الذين سبقوهم.

8- عمل نموذج يضم توقيعات المتضررين من المشكلة (اعتقد انه يصعب تنفيذ ذلك الا اذا كانت هناك طريقه الكترونيه لذلك)

9- مراسلة اصحاب الشركات والمكاتب وتنبيههم ان استغلالهم لظروف المهندسين لا يقره شرع او دين
وتذكيرهم بقول الله تعالى (( ولا تبخسوا الناس اشيائهم ))
وايضا (( ويل للمطففين*1* الذين اذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون*2* واذا كالوهم او وزنوهم يخسرون))​





والمطلوب الان
ارائكم بخصوص تنفيذ ما تم التوصل اليه من اقتراحات بالاضافه الى database
مثل العناوين البريدية للشركات والمكاتب وللسفارات ولاعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى واى معلومات ممكن ان تفيدنا فى هذا الموضوع. . الخ


[/FRAME]


[FRAME="1 90"]كن متفائلا
الحملات الإلكترونية.. تحرك أمواج الرأي العام!

عقب اشتعال معركة الرسوم الدانماركية المسيئة للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في يناير 2006، نجحت مجموعات كبيرة من نشطاء الإنترنت في توحيد جهودها لشن حملة مقاطعة عربية وإسلامية ضخمة على الشركات الدانماركية أدت لخسارة هذه الشركات تجارتها مع الدول العربية من منتجات الألبان، وغلق مصانع نتيجة هذه المقاطعة.
وعندما نشرت عدة صحف أوروبية وأمريكية استطلاعات رأي خبيثة تسأل فيها قراءها بوضوح إذا ما كانوا يرون أن على هذه الصحف أن تعيد نشر الرسوم المسيئة مرة أخرى، وبدأت الكفة تميل في البداية لصالح من يوافقون على إعادة نشر الرسوم، سارع العديد من النشطاء والمجموعات البريدية بحملات رصد وتحريض ضخمة على الإنترنت للمسلمين للدخول على مواقع هذه الصحف للتصويت، فانقلب التصويت تمامًا في عدة مواقع صحفية لصالح رفض النشر.

تجاهل فرضوخ
وفي فبراير الماضي 2006 نشر "جوجل" على موقعه على الإنترنت إعلانًا لشركة سيارات ألمانية شهيرة يصور شخصًا عربيًّا يلبس الكوفية الفلسطينية ويركب سيارة الشركة لينفذ بها عملية إرهابية ضد تجمع من الأطفال والنساء، فتنفجر السيارة من الداخل فقط ويموت الإرهابي وتظل السيارة سليمة، وعندما احتج قراء عرب على هذا الإعلان السيئ تجاهلتهم إدارة الموقع!.
ولكن عندما شدّد عدد من نشطاء الإنترنت العرب والمسلمين حملتهم على الموقع، وأبلغوا إدارة الموقع أنهم سيقومون بحملة ضده وضد شركة السيارات الألمانية، وهددوا بوضوح بتحويل هذه الحملة إلى حملة مقاطعة شعبية عربية وإسلامية على غرار ما جرى للمنتجات الدانماركية، رضخت إدارة الموقع والشركة وأوقفوا الإعلان في اليوم الثاني مباشرة.
وفي إبريل 2006، نشر موقع إلكتروني متخصص في مكافحة الحملات الإلكترونية حملة ضد فضائيات عربية للغناء متهمة بترويج العري والفحش والإباحية، ونشر قائمة سوداء بهذه الفضائيات ومن يروجون لهذا العري من المطربين أو المنتجين أو أصحاب المحطات الفضائية، ودفع هذا بعض المسئولين في مواقع للتواصل مع هذا الموقع ونفي أنهم يشجعون أغاني العري والإباحية، وطلب رفع اسمهم من القائمة السوداء، فيما انبرى مسئولو محطات فضائية أخرى لتبرئة أنفسهم من هذه التهمة، وتأكيد أنهم لا يبثون سوى الأغاني المحترمة.

مقومات النجاح
والحقيقة أن تجارب الحملات الإلكترونية تشير بوضوح إلى أن نجاح أي معادلة للضغط الإلكتروني وجعل الحملات تنجح، يعتمد أكثر على 3 عناصر مهمة هي:
(الأول): هو الإصرار والإلحاح، بمعنى مواصلة الحملة دون يأس، ومواصلة الاتصال المباشر بمن تستهدف الحملة التأثير عليهم، سواء كانوا أصحاب محطات فضائية أو رؤساء شركات إعلانية أو منتجين أو غيرهم.
(الثاني): هو التواصل بين نشطاء الإنترنت ووسائل الإعلام والصحافة التي تقوم في هذه الحالة بدور الموصل بين هذه الحملات والجمهور الأعرض والأكبر غير المهتم بالإنترنت، بمعنى نقل الحملة من شاشة الكمبيوتر إلى صفحات الصحف والمجلات، وبالتالي إلقاء الضوء عليها بصورة كبرى.
(الثالث): قدرتها على توصيل احتجاجاتها أو أفكارها للمسئولين.
ويضاف لهذا عنصر رابع مهم، هو المبادرة بشكر من يتجاوب مع الحملات، وليس فقط مهاجمته في البداية، كي يشعر بأهمية الأمر ومدى قوة الطرف الآخر، ويدفعه هذا مستقبلا لمراعاة مشاعر هؤلاء الرافضين.
وتشير تجارب عديدة للحملات الإلكترونية منذ حملات مقاطعة السلع الأمريكية على خلفية الانتفاضة الفلسطينية ثم غزو العراق، وحتى حملات مكافحة العري أو التصدي للإساءة الدانماركية وغيرها، إلى أن هذه الحملات نجحت؛ لأن القائمين عليها تميزوا بالصبر والإصرار الشديد أو "الزن" المستمر والثبات على الموقف لإجهاض خطط الخصوم في اللعب على وتر الإرهاق أو الزهق الذي سيصيب القائمين على الحملات بعد فترة.
والأهم أنهم تواصلوا مع وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وبعثوا بأخبار حملاتهم إلى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة بحيث شكلوا معا فريق عمل يقوم من خلاله النشطاء بقيادة الحملات، وتقوم الصحف ووسائل الإعلام بإلقاء الضوء على هذه الحملات والتعريف بها على نطاق واسع.
أيضا هذه الحملات -التي تقوم على جهد عدد قليل من الأفراد- ينبغي ألا تقاس بمدى نجاحها أو عدد المشاركين فيها، ولكن بقدرتها على توصيل الاحتجاج إلى المسئولين والتعبير عن الجماهير وحقوقها وحرياتها.
وبالتالي فجوهر نجاح الحملات الإلكترونية في الاستمرار والإصرار من مديريها وعدم اليأس من تحقيق إنجاز أو أثر أو توصيل الاحتجاج؛ ففي الكثير من الحملات التي قام بها بعض النشطاء خمد الاهتمام وفتر حماس القائمين عليها بعد فترة فانتهت الحملة إلى لا شيء، وعلى العكس نجحت ناشطة مثل إيمان بدوي أكثر من مرة في تغيير مواقف شركات محلية ودولية نتيجة إصرارها على المتابعة.
وفي كثير من الأحيان كنت أشفق على القائمين على بعض الحملات وأهمل متابعتها خصوصا لو كانت حملات صعبة التحقق، وأستغرب عدم يأس أصحابها وإصرارهم على إرسال تفاصيل حملاتهم الإلكترونية لي على بريدي حتى يمتلئ، ولكن فجأة تبدأ ثمار هذا الإصرار في الظهور وتبدأ خطوات النجاح.

صبر وإصرار
وكمثال على الصبر، ظلت الناشطة "إيمان بدوي" تتفاوض مع إدارة موقع جوجل بشأن إعلان السيارة المسيء قرابة 3 أسابيع دون جدوى، وعندما استمر نشر الإعلان، عادت الناشطة لترسل "رسالة أخيرة" مستفيدة من زخم حملات المقاطعة ضد الإساءة الدانماركية تقول فيها: "حسنًا.. مر 24 يومًا وأرى أنكم لا تبالون بالموضوع.. لقد أرسلت لكم أطالب بأقل شيء وهو تغيير هذا العنوان القبيح ولم أتلق أي رد...!!! حسنًا... كما تعلمون فهناك حملة ضخمة للغاية هذه الأيام على مستوى العالم العربي والإسلامي ضد الصحيفة (يولاندز بوستن التي نشرت رسوما كاريكاتيرية مسيئة للرسول) والحكومة الدانماركية.. أعتقد أنني سأنتهز هذه الفرصة وهؤلاء الناس في قمة الغضب فعلا وأرى ما يمكن عمله معكم.. شكرا على عدم ردكم وعدم اهتمامكم، ولكن لا تقولوا إنني لم أحذركم".
ولم تكتفِ بهذا، وإنما وضعت لهم، لتأكيد مصداقية التهديد، رابطة عريضة بالتوقيعات ضد الدانمارك يتم فيه جمع التوقيعات بشكل كبير للغاية "لأريهم فقط ماذا يمكننا عمله"، فجاء الرد بسرعة هذه المرة بالاستجابة.
وهنا جاءت فكرة الشكر، بإرسال رسائل شكر لموقع جوجل على هذا الموقف، خاصة أن له (جوجل) موقفا آخر يحسب له وهو رفضه طلب الحكومة الأمريكية التجسس على زائريه ومتابعة من يدخلون ويبحثون عن أشياء محددة.
وسبق أن نجح نشطاء الإنترنت في وقف بعض الإعلانات التلفزيونية الخليعة في المنطقة العربية للإعلان عن سلع ومشروبات، بعدما شنوا حملة رسائل بريدية لمسئولي هذه الشركات يهددونها بمقاطعة منتجاتها؛ وهو ما اضطر أصحاب هذه السلع لوقف هذه الإعلانات.
وهناك أيضا أمثلة عديدة أخرى لحملات قامت بها مجموعة "قلوب في واحد" أو هارتس أون وان التي تشرف عليها "فريدة فراولة"، ومجموعة "حوار" التي يشرف عليها "أحمد مخيمر"، أبرزها حملات مقاطعة شركة التليفونات المصرية الأرضية بسبب رفع أسعار فاتورة التليفونات، ونجحت هذه الحملات في إجبار الشركة على مراجعة خطط رفع الأسعار، عندما انتقل الأمر من حيز الإنترنت إلى الإعلام والفضائيات وعقدت ندوات عديدة للجمهور.
وطبيعي أن التجاوب يكون أكبر في حالة مس هذه الحملات لأمور تهم غالبية فئات الشعب واحتياجاته الضرورية أخلاقيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا.

ضد الرقابة
بل إن هناك تجربة طريفة للفنان خالد الصاوي في منع الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية من حظر بعض أعماله المسرحية لأنها تمس مساحات سياسية جريئة، وذلك عن طريق الانضمام للمجموعات البريدية وتفعيل حملات محددة كان أهمها حملة المساندة لمسرحيته الجريئة "اللعب في الدماغ" والتي قدمها في مطلع عام 2004 على مسرح الهناجر، وكان يتوقع تعرضها لمقص الرقيب لولا وقوف الجماهير ومساندتهم لهذا العرض؛ إذ نجح النشر الإلكتروني والمساندة للمسرحية في الترويج لها على نطاق واسع وخلق شعبية كبيرة لها، ولفت أنظار الجمهور لها لحضورها بشكل مكثف.
والحقيقة أنني عندما فكرت في بداية انتشار هذه الحملات الإلكترونية منذ بداية هذا القرن الجديد عام 2000، لاحظت أن القائمين عليها نشطون للغاية، ففكرت في اختراع مصطلح يجمع بين النشاط والإنترنت، وكان اسم "نشطاء الانتفاضة" منتشرا في ذلك الحين، ففكرت في إطلاق مصطلح "نشطاء الإنترنت" عليهم؛ لأن نشاطهم بالفعل غير عادي وربما يشجع على حريته أن الإنترنت نشاط جديد واسع وحر يسمح بحرية التعبير.
وقد أصبح المصطلح شائعا الآن في الصحافة العربية والأجنبية وهناك اهتمام به من قبل باحثين غربيين التقيت بهم للحديث عن هؤلاء "النشطاء"، والمقصود بهم الشباب العربي العادي الذي يستغل الإنترنت في التعبير عن نفسه كحزب سياسي، أو تثقيف باقي الشباب عبر نقل موضوعات وتقارير وتحليلات أو معلومات، أو مطالبتهم بنصرة قضية عربية ما في الغرب عبر التصويت الإلكتروني، وهكذا.
وأهمية هؤلاء النشطاء أنهم يتحدثون عبر الإنترنت بحرية دون قيود بحيث باتوا يشكلون أحزابا عربية على الإنترنت أكثر جرأة في طرح الأفكار والانتقادات والاقتراحات.

نتائج وثمار
وتبقى الإشارة إلى رصد أهم هذه النتائج وردود الأفعال المترتبة على انتشار هذا المصطلح على النحو التالي:
- أصبحت الصحف التي بدأت رصد هذه الظاهرة، أشبه بوسيلة اتصال بين هؤلاء النشطاء والصحافة العربية لنقل أفكارهم الإلكترونية إلى الصحافة المطبوعة؛ وهو ما فعّل وقوّى دورهم على الإنترنت وخلق رابطة بين العمل الإلكتروني والصحافة المطبوعة، بل وأصبحت هناك لاحقا صحافة إلكترونية.
- أدى نشر عدد من أفكار وخطط هؤلاء النشطاء لنتائج إيجابية، وعلى سبيل المثال أدت دعوات النشطاء في إحدى المرات لمقاطعة سلع وبضائع شركات تنشر الرقص والخلاعة في إعلانات التلفزيون الخاصة بها لقيام هذه الشركات بمنع نشر هذه الإعلانات الخليعة (مثال: إعلان عصائر إيزي موزو في مصر)، وقيام رئيس الشركة بالكتابة إلى هؤلاء النشطاء بأنه أوقف الإعلان.
كما أدت حملات المقاطعة عبر الإنترنت لمحال الأغذية السريعة مثل ماكدونالدز وغيرها لتوضيح هذه الشركات -في حملات إعلانية ضخمة- أنها شركات وطنية ولكنها تأخذ فقط الاسم الأجنبي وتقدم منتجات من السوق الوطنية؛ وهو ما ساهم في تقبل المجتمع لها تدريجيا، كما سعت هذه الشركات للمساهمة في مشاريع خيرية لتبرئة نفسها.
- أصبح من المعتاد أخذ رأي نشطاء الإنترنت -الذين قد يكونون أحزابا سياسية محظورة أو قوى اجتماعية لا تجد فرصة للتعبير عن نفسها بحرية- في العديد من القضايا العربية، وباتوا رقما في معادلة الرأي العام المصري وجزءا من المجتمع المدني.
- اهتمت مراكز أبحاث عربية وأجنبية بفكرة النشطاء، والتقت مع باحثين أجانب مهتمين بها، كما أصبح النشطاء يصنفون في مرتبة "المجتمع المدني الحديث" كأشكال جديدة له.[/FRAME]​


----------



## Eladly_group (14 أغسطس 2006)

*الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس عمرو*

عندى حكايه أحكيهالك بكره انشاء الله لكن بيتهىئلى ان الأوان آن ان احنا نكون يد واحده قصاد الأجحاف ده و الأمثله موجوده:
1_عمل من غير حتى عقود 
2_عدم وجود تأمينات
3_ساعات عمل من غير مقابل
صدقونى الحل فينا احنا من غير ما نظلم أصحاب العمل أو نظلم نفسنا تحت مسمى انه أحسن من قعدة البيت و الله الشغل موجود و هما لازم حيزودوا المرتبات لما يلاقونا يد واحده و مفيش حد قابل بالمرتبات المجحفه ديه


----------



## habeeba (15 أغسطس 2006)

صح كده
انا موافقه على كلامكو يا جماعه
المهندسين سعرهم قل خالص


----------



## جنااات (15 أغسطس 2006)

ولو قلنا خبرة 
في اماكن كتير مفهاش لا خبرة ولا مرتب 
وبنفضل فيها بس بدل قعدة البيت
وكمان مين للى قلم ان مرتبات القاهرة اعلى انا من القاهرة وهي مش عالية ولا حاجة


----------



## مهاجر (15 أغسطس 2006)

*أرى أن الموضوع في غاية الأهمية*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموضوع مهم جداً وإني لفي أشد العجب من هذه المرتبات المتدنية جداً لإخواننا المهندسين في مصر. وأنا كنت اتسأل كيف هي حالة المهندس المصري المتخرج في ظل هذه الرواتب المتدنية. كيف يخطط حياته وكيف يأمن سكنه والمواصلات وأمور الزواج...الخ

أرى أن يثار النقاش بإيجابية وعلى مستوى كل المهندسين المصرين في الملتقى وذلك لأسباب يجب أن تثار، مثالاً لذلك وليس حصراً:
- حالة عقود عمل المهندسين المصريين من الناحية القانونية (عقود عمل، ساعات العمل، التأمينات...) 
- مقارنة براتب المهندس في الأقطار العربية الأخرى
- مقارنة براتب المهندس في القطاع الحكومي والخاص
- الحلول التي من الممكن أن تفيد في إيجاد أعمال بمرتبات أعلى في داخل مصر
- الحلول خارج مصر

وأنا أذكر ذلك لمعرفتي بإمكانية المهندسين المصريين في حالة إعطائهم الفرصة إذا ما قورنوا بإقرانهم من الدول العربية الأخرى....

وفق الله الجميع

أخوكم
أبو محمد


----------



## صفا محمود (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة معاكم حق بس مين قال يا باشمهندس ان مرتبات المهندسين في القاهرة كويسة
اتمني ان نظل دائما يد واحدة


----------



## step6 (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله
انا عملت فى مصر وفى السعودية طبعا فارق كبير ومهول فى المرتبات 
هتكلم بصراحة انا صعبان عليا جدا المهندس المصرى لانة كفأءة ومن راييى انة من افضل المهندسين فى الشرق الاوسط ان لا اقول افضلهم ولكن من افضلهم غير كدة راتبة من اقل الفئات العربية فى أى دولة خليجية مع العلم انى اغلب الشركات الناجحة كل المديرين فيها مهندسين مصريين ودة اظن عيب من المصريين لانهم ما يصدقوا يلاقوا فرصة بتراب الفلوس عشان يسافروا برة انا اعرف مدير شركة فى السعودية نزل مصر عشان يختار مهندسين جالوا فى مكتب السفريات مهندسين معاهم ماجستير ودكتوراة عايزين يشتغلوا براتب 4000 ريال فى الشهر مع العلم انى المهندس حديث التخرج هنا بياخد ضعف المرتب دة يبقى احنا اللى بنصغر نفسنا طيب ليه المهندس البانى او السورى او الاردنى بيضع لنفسه حد معين فى الراتب استحالة يوافق ياخد اقل منة 
من الاخر انا اشتغلت فى مصر فى شركة خاصة وكبيرة وكنت باخد 600جنية مصرى حتى كنت بشتغل يوم الجمعة وسافرت السعودية بمرتب ضعفة عشر مرات دة غير المزايا التانية من سيارة وسكن مؤثث مع العلم انى مرتبى فى السعودية اقل من المرتب المهندس السورى و الاردنى و اللبنانى 
يبقى احنا يا مصريين لازم نغير من سياستنا اى نعم عندنا بطالة ووفرة فى المهندسين بس برضة المشكلة دي موجودة فى سوريا والاردن ولبنان ودول عربية كتيرة
دة غير كدة دراسة الهندسة فى مصر من اصعب الدراسات على مستوى العالم ومستوى الجامعات المصرية متقدم 
نرجو ايجاد حلول لهذة المشكلة


----------



## step6 (16 أغسطس 2006)

والله من راييى الحل هو التنسيق بين نقابة المهندسين وبين وزراة القوى العاملة والهجرة لرواتب المهندسين المصريين داخل مصر وخارجها يعنى يضعوا حد معين لراتب المهندس المصري لا يقل عن مبلغ معين وليكن مثلا بالدولار الامريكى وتبلغ بيها كل السفارات والتجربة دى موجودة فى دولة الفلبين وتكون العقود تتوثق من السفارات المصرية بالخارج واى اختلاف فيها بعد ذلك يتم الرجوع للقنصليات المصرية وفى الداخل يتم زيادة رواتب المصريين فى الحكومة ويتم زيادة اسعار العطأءات والمنقاصات للشركات الخاصة بشرط زيادة رواتب المهندسين العامليين فيها واى شكاوى من مهندسين يتم عقاب اصحاب الشركات لانى المهندس لازم يظهر بمستوى مناسب من مظهره وتعاملاته وعلاقاتة مع شخصيات بارزة حتى لا يكون اقل منهم فى اى شيء واذا كان لديكم حلول اخرى افيدونا


----------



## مهاجر (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

أشكر الأخ step6 على مشاركته الإيجابية وأوافقه الرأي في كل ما ذكره

أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## عمرو11 (16 أغسطس 2006)

اخى العزيز 
انا لى راى فى هذا الموضوع
نحن الذين نفعل ذلك فى هذا انفسنا . اعطيك مثال عندما يطلب صاحب العمل مهندسين للعمل فى بلد خليجى مثلا . تجد من يبرع من المصرين انفسهم لمساعده على ايجاد ارخص الرواتب بل ينصحه بتقليل الرواتب واستغلال حاجه البعض للعمل . هذه التصرفات التى تقلل من رواتب المهندسين فى الخارج علاوه على المنافسه مع الاسيوين رغم الفارق فى الكفائه.
اما بالنسبه للعمل بالداخل فالسوق عرض وطلب واذا كل واحد عمل ادنى حد لمرتبه لايتنازل عنه سوف تجد ان الموازين قد تتغير. 
والسلام ختام


----------



## احمد الديب (17 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة انا مهندس من الاسكندرية والان مقيم واعمل بالسعودية والصراحة انا هربت من قلة المرتبات وعلي فكرة دول الخليج بدات في تقلبل رواتب المهندسين المصرييين لما تراه من تدني للمرتبات في مصر وبيقولوا صراحة انتوا مش لاقيين تاكلوا في بلدكوا والحل فينا وهو عمل اضراب امام النقابات الرئيسية والفرعية حتي يصل صوت المهندسين وحتي يتم عمل كادر للمهندسين وصدقوني اذا احس اصحاب الاعمال بالخطر وبتوقف الاعمال سيتم زيادة المرتبات وارجو ان نتشارك بالافكار


----------



## احمد الديب (17 أغسطس 2006)

علي فكرة يا جماعة المهندس المصري من احسن الكفاءت والله العظيم وهو مهندس هارد ورك وصدقوني خدوا وقفة مع اصحاب العمل وقدموا شكاوي الي النقابات والوزرات والقوي العاملة وهددوا بالاعتصام وسيكون هناك ان شاء الله رد فوري


----------



## احمد الديب (17 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو يا جماعة عدم غلق الموضوع حتي الوصول الي حل لان مهنة الهندسة مهنة راقية واذا استمر الحال الي ماهو عليه سنري الرشوة العلنية في المواقع وصدقوني يوجد في اسكندرية مهندسين دفعة 2003 بياخدوا مرتب 250 جنيه فقط لا غير في شركات كبيرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اللهم ارفع غضبك ومقطك عنا يا ارحم الراحمين ومن لم يهتم بامر المسلمين فليس مهنم


----------



## المهندس الفنان2000 (17 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الكلام كلام حقيقى 
حيث يجب أن نقف وقفة حقيقية إيجابية( = ليست سلبية ) لنأخذ حقنا
فأدرى الناس بالحق هم أصحابه


----------



## عبدالرحمن80 (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا من مصر وعايش المشكله اللى عايشها الغالبيه العظمى من المهندسين خصوصا الشباب
وارى ان السبب هى الحكومه المصريه التى تسيطر على النقابه واقامة الحارس القضائى عليها وهو لا يمثل جموع المهندسين والحكومه ترفض عمل اى انتخابات وايضا من الاسباب زيادة عدد المعاهد والجامعات الخاصه التى تخرج دفعات اكثر مما يحتاجه سوق العمل 
وانا ارى الحل بعمل اعتصام او عمل عصيان مدنى ونحن لسنا اقل من عمال مترو الانفاق الذين قامو بالاضراب عن العمل حين تم فصل احدهم واخذوا جميع حقوقهم


----------



## Eladly_group (18 أغسطس 2006)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اسف لكن كان عندى مشكله فى الاتصال اليومين اللى فاتوا
يوم ما كتبت الموضوع كنت لسه راجع من القاهره لأنى كان عندى مقابله فى مكتب سفريات و كان موجود الكفيل و مديرالمشروعات(مصرى) و تمت المقابله و الحمد لله مفيش سؤال لم أجب عليه و بدأ الكلام عن شروط العمل و الراتب:
1- ساعات العمل غير محدده
2- لا يوجد اضافى عن ساعات العمل
3- مطلوب منى ان انا أراضى المكتب
4- تذكرة السفر رايح عليه و راجع عليه
المرتب...........................؟2000 ريال 
التعليقات لكم
على فكره سبب المرتب ان انا دفعة 2005على الرغم ان انا مفيش سؤال لم أرد عليه
( زرعوا فأكلنا ...........أفلا نزرع حتى يأكلوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
يا جماعه بجد لازم نتفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## Eladly_group (18 أغسطس 2006)

*بعد اذنكم*

الأخ الديب مفيش داعى لاعتصام و أيضا لا يهيأ لى ان النقابه تجيب حق حد الحل بسيط و فى ايدينا
لازم احنا اللى نحدد عايزين نبدأ بكام و مافيش حاجه اسمها أحسن من القعده فى البيت و الكلام ده لازم ننشره على كل المواقع و نعرف كل أصحابنا و قٌرايبنا مهندسين المدنى (السبعه الميرى)
اللى مدهوسين شقى و تعب فى الشمس و التراب
1-لازم نحدد بداية المهندس أول ما يتخرج كام 
2- لازم نحدد الزياده السنويه
3- الساعات الاضافى بكام الساعه؟؟؟؟؟
4- مفيش مهندس يشتغل كذا حاجه ...........هو موقع بس أو تصميم بس أو أوتوكاد بس ...........الخ
بجد لازم العالم تعرف قيمتنا
أيوه احنا كتير لكن كمان المقاولات بتكسب كتير و الدنيا بتغلى على الكل


----------



## Eladly_group (19 أغسطس 2006)

*مقترحات*

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه من فضلكم قدموا اقتراحات لحل المشكله


----------



## منى19782006 (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا متفقة معكم فى هذا الموضوع لانى ايضا اعانى منه مع العلم باننى اعمل منذ حمس سنوات ولكن براتب يكاد يكون منعدم
ارجو عدم قفل الموضوع بدون الوصول لحل عملى وفعلى


----------



## khaled_omar (20 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء : اسمحوا لي أن أضيف مشاركتي 
أرى أن الحل يكون في عدة نقاط 
أولا : من المعروف بداهة أن حماية المهنة هي المهمة الأساسية للنقابات ، فأين نقابة المهندسين الآن و منذ عشر سنوات ؟ لقد تركناها في أيدي الحارس القضائي و مجموعة من المنتفعين ، أليس كذلك ؟؟ و أقول تركناها لأننا لم نتحرك بشكل إيجابي لإنهاء المشكلة و وقفنا موقف سلبي ، و يجب أن نتكاتف جميعا و نطالب بعودة النقابة للمهندسين و عندها يمكن أن تضع النقابة العديد من الحلول التي تلزم أصحاب الأعمال بشروط و قواعد للتوظيف . هذه واحدة
ثانيا : تخضع الوظائف لقواعد العرض و الطلب ، فيجب من البداية أن يكون لنا نظرة مستقبلية للتخصصات ، و يجب ألا يجبر الآباء أبناؤهم على دخول كلية معينة لمجرد أن يتخرج الإبن و هو يحمل لقب مهندس أو دكتور ، بل يجب أن يكون الاختيار نابعا من حب التخصص أولا ثم من دراسة وضع البلد و حاجة المجتمع لهذا التخصص ، و أعلم أن هذا الأمر صعب في مصر بالذات !!! و لكن نجتهد و نسدد و نقارب
ثالثا : يجب أن يفرض طالب الوظيفة نفسه على صاحب العمل ، بمعنى أن كفاءة المهندس و تفوقه و اطلاعه الدائم على التقنيات الحديثة هي التي تحدد الراتب 
رابعا : نحن المصريين بطبعنا عاطفيين ، و نحب العيش بجوار أهلنا ، و لكن ما المانع من البحث عن العمل خارج الاسكندرية ؟ إذا كانت الفرص بالقاهرة أفضل كما تقول ؟
أخير أتمنى لجميع الأخوة التوفيق و النجاح في حياتهم .


----------



## عبدالقوى (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف أقوم بالدخول فى الموضوع مباشرة وأقول عندى إقتراح بعمل نموذج تحدد فيه كل مطالبنا و يتم تقديمه فورا - بعد التوقيع عليه من جميع المهنسين المشاركين فى المنتدى وأرجوا من الساده مديري المنتدى عمل اللازم لتلقى المشاركات أو التوقيعات على النموذج- إلى كل الجهات المعنيه مثل النقابه ووزارة القوى العامله وغيرهما وتكون هذه هى الخطوه الإيجابيه بدلا من الحديث بدون عمل وأشكركم جميعا وأتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ عبدالقوى اقتراحه جيد و للمهندسه منى ربنا يوفقنا و نحقق حلمنا و للمهندس خالد عمر قد تم رفع الحصانه عن النقابه و نشر الخبر فى الوفد
و المطلوب الان التكاتف جيدا و الصمود حتى اذا أدى الامر اننا كلنا لا نقبل بالوظائف المعروضه علينا بسبب ضعف المرتب 
السؤال الان بدون تحيز لانفسنا و بدون ظلم لأصحاب العمل أو لنا و بوجودنا نحن أصحاب المشكله مطلوب من الجميع أولا نشر المشكله بأى وسيله و مطلوب مننا ان احنا نضع طلباتنا


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المهندس خالد من الممكن ان المرتب فى القاهره يكون أحسن من أسكندريه لكن لاحظ النفقات ما بين سكن و مواصلات و طعام


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

و على فكره الحديد غلى و الاسمنت غلى و جميع الالات غليت حتى يوميات العمال الا مرتب المهندس
النهارده يومية العامل(الغير فنى:بمعنى التشوينات و النظافه و غيرهم)ب 25 جنيه فى حين ان مرتب المهندس فى نفس المكان 300 جنيه 
حقيقى الموضوع خطير


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة السواقين في اوربا لما بيبقي عندهم مشكلة علطول اضراب ليه احنا منعملش كده صدقوني ولا شكاوي ولا كلام بينفع مع الناس دي حكومة مش سائلة في حد نقابة ملهاش كبير واصحاب اعمال جشعين لما يلاقوا مصالحهم وقفت هيفوقوا صدقوني ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة السواقين في اوربا لما بيبقي عندهم مشكلة علطول اضراب ليه احنا منعملش كده صدقوني ولا شكاوي ولا كلام بينفع مع الناس دي حكومة مش سائلة في حد نقابة ملهاش كبير واصحاب اعمال جشعين لما يلاقوا مصالحهم وقفت هيفوقوا صدقوني ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة لازم مفيش مهندس يرضي يشتغل بدون تامينات دي اول خطوة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فعلا هذا الامر مهم للغايه

رواتب المهندسين فى مصر فى تدنى مستمر واصحاب العمل بيتسارعوا فى كيف يحصل على مهندس برخص التراب ولكن بخبره كبيره 
والله يا جماعة انا رايت وظيفه واعتقد انها مازالت متاحة حتى الان لمهندس خبره سنتين بالاضافه الى شروط مجحفه والراتب 450 جنيه مصرى يابلاش والادهى من ذلك انها فى شركة توظيف يعنى لازم تدفع للشركه التى حصلت لك على الوظيفه اول 450 جنيه اخذتهم يعنى مجهود شهر من الجرى فى المواقع او من الجلوس امام شاشه كمبيوتر لما :80: 

انا اتسائل هل المهندس المدني فى مصر يبذل مجهود اقل من الذى يبذله فى السعوديه او الامارات او الكويت او غيرها 
انا اتسائل هل شركات المقاولات فى مصر تحقق ارباحا اقل من تلك التى تحققها الشركات فى الدول الاخرى
** لقد تم رفع رواتب المدرسين (وانا لست ضد ذلك بل بالعكس ان الراتب بعد الرفع محتاج للرفع للمدرسين)


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (20 أغسطس 2006)

والادهى من ذلك ان العدوى بدات فى الانتقال لدول الخليج والسبب ليس السعوديون او غيرهم بل المصريين غير الشرفاء 
فاحد اصدقائى يقول لى ان قريب له كان بالسعوديه يقول له سبب التدنى فى الرواتب هو المصريين 

حيث يطلب صاحب الشركه من وسيط مصرى الحصول له على مثلا 3 مهندسين براتب x فيقول لييييه دا كتير اوى دا مش لاقيين شغل فى مصر اجيب لك خمسه براتب 1/2 x وهذا لصالحه لانه يتقاضى عموله على كل مهندس حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس مصطفى عنده حق و المهندس أحمد الديب انا الصراحه مقتنع بكلامه ازاى بعد كل العلم اللى اتعلمناه احنا مش قادرين نكون زى عمال المترو او حتى السواقين
و الأن مطلوب نشر المشكله بصورتها على جميع مهندسين مصر فكيف يتم ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
أنا بقترح ان احنا نفتح موقع للمشكله دى بس


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

و يا جماعه أرجوكم الكل لازم يشارك حتى لو كان فى مركز مرتاح احنا كلنا نحمل نفس الكارنيه و كلنا كنا زملاء


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

هل ممكن ادارة المنتدى تسمح بالتثبيت لحين فتح موقع أو غرفة دردشه


----------



## مهاجر (20 أغسطس 2006)

*تمام هكذا يجب أن يكون نقاش مثل هذه المواضيع*

السلام عليكم 

طبعاً سنثبته ونفتح لكم مجال للنقاش 

ولأنه يهم جميع المهندسين في مصر الحبيبة سوف أنقله للملتقى العام لتعم الفائدة


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير لكن بيتهيألى ان الموضوع كان ظاهر أكثر فى ملتقى المدنيه


----------



## مهاجر (20 أغسطس 2006)

طيب أخي على كيفك سأنقله للمدنية ولكن تثبيته يعتمد على المشرفين في قسم المدنية 

أهلاً بك ووفقكم الله في نقاشكم


----------



## Eladly_group (20 أغسطس 2006)

والله مشكور


----------



## صفا محمود (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كل اقتراحتكم كويسة لكن اعتقد ان الاعتصام مش حل وخصوصا انه ممكن يصحبه شغب 
ليه مانعملش علي توصيل اصواتنا لاعلي المسئولين في الدولة لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

لا مش اعتصام لكن كل اللى مطلوب ان احنا لما نكون فى مقابله منقبلش بأى حاجه


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

و نضع حد أدنى للمرتبات منذ بداية التخرج و زياده سنويه مع زيادة سنين الخبره و حتى مرتباتنا فى الخارج


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

موضوع الاعتصام هذا غير عملى اطلاقا لان معظم المهندسين يعمل فى مكاتب خاصة وسيمثل ذلك احراجا له امام صاحب العمل
ولكن الحل هو ان تتخذ النقابة بما انها الممثل الشرعى للمهندسين اجرائا رسميا توصل مطالب المهندسين الى المسؤلين بالدولة والمطلب الاساسى هو وضع حد ادنى للرواتب مثل ما تم عمل حد ادنى لاجرة التاكسى هههههههههه 
واعتقد ان ذلك لن يكون مكلفا كثيرا للحكومة لان معظم المهندسين ذوى الرواتب القليلة هم ممن يعملون بالقطاع الخاص اذا فهذا سيكون اجرائا حكوميا يطالب فية القطاع الخاص بعدم تخطى الحد الادنى للراتب والتامين على المهندسين


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو منكم يا جماعة مناقشة هذه الفكرة وهي التوجه بوفد رسمي من الاخوة في المنتدي الي بعض القيادات في مجلس الشعب من الاخوان المسلمين والي مجلس ادارة النقابة والي مجلس الوزراء وطلب عمل كادر للمهندسين ومساوة المهندسين في القطاع الخاص باخوانهم في قطاعات البترول والشركات الاجنبية العمالة في مصر


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2006)

وفكرة تانية وهي ابلاغ النقابة بعمل يوم اضراب بعلم النقابة لتبلغ به وسائل الاعلام وصدقوني هذه الوسيلة ليست فيها اية عدم مشروعية لان الاضراب من علامات الديموقراطية الغير موجودة


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو ايضا بمقابلة عمداء كليات الهندسة وطرح الفكرة عليهم وطرح المشكلة حتي يتم منقاشتها علي مستوي قيادي واحنا مش اقل من المهندسين لان المهندس يجب ان يلاقي ياكل ويتجوز ويبقي مطمن علي مستقبله بدل من هروب الكفاءت الي الخارج


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2006)

ايضا اطالب الاخوة المشرفين بعرض المشكلة في مجلة المهندسين لان هذه المجلة يقراها كل المهندسين حتي تصل صرختنا الي كل المهندسين حتي يشاركوا معنا


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2006)

يا رب ما يتنبحش حسنا اونطة وارجو من كل المهندسين الخبرة الي معانا يشاركو ايضا لانهم في نفس المشكلة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]







سريعا وقبل اى شىء












[/FRAME]​


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس عمرو
و الله انا خايف من نفس اللى انت خايف منه يا بشمهندس أحمد
يا جماعه احنا مش بنحلم و الله ده الوقت اللى نقول فيه احنا عايزين كام
مرتباتنا نزلت من ساعة الحديد ما زاد و زاد معاه أسعار جميع البنود و الالات الا مرتب المهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش كفايه سكوت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!و الله انا مش عارف ازاى يكون مرتب المهندس أقل من العامل؟؟؟؟
بالذمه حيجيلك نفس تكلفه بشغل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

انشروا الخبر وفكروا فيه و تعالوا نضع لائحه للمرتبات داخل أو خارج مصر


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

أطفالنا مش حيموتوا من الجوع اذا قلنا لا..... لكن حيترحموا علينا اذا اشتغلوا نفس شغلتنا


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

أشكر ادارة المنتدى جداااااا لسعة صدرها لطلبنا بخصوص التثبيت


----------



## engineer2610 (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
بصراحه دى مشكله كبيره جدااا ان المهندس فى مصر بقى من اقل فئات المجتمع وبيشتغل فى القطاع الخاص بملاليم


----------



## منى19782006 (21 أغسطس 2006)

اوافق على فكرة النقابة واستغلالها فى توصيل متطلبات المهندسين للمسؤلين
حتى نصل الى حل عملى وفعلى للموضوع والمرتبات


----------



## Eladly_group (21 أغسطس 2006)

كيف نبدأ بنشر الموضوع على جميع مهندسين مصر؟؟؟؟


----------



## habeeba (22 أغسطس 2006)

1-عمل نموذج لتوقيعاتنا صح
2-الأعتصام وده لكل المهندسين بنسبة على الأقل 85% صح بس ازاي ؟
3-مقابله عمداء كلية الهندسه ممكن.
4-بس احنا هنا في المنتدى 10 أو 15 مهندس بالكتير ننشر الفكره دي ازاي عشان نضم لينا اكبر عدد من المهندسين اللي اكيد معترضين على المهزله دي؟؟؟


----------



## habeeba (22 أغسطس 2006)

و بعدين في زميل زعلان ان مرتب وظيفه كان 450 جنيه انا اول ما اتعينت اتعينت ب 150 جنيه و لما ربنا كرمني زدت ل 318 جنيه و لما يعني خلاص بقيت خبره و ميه ميه بقيت 450 جنيه.


----------



## habeeba (22 أغسطس 2006)

وعلى فكره الواحد اتعقد مش بسبب الراتب بس , انا سبب من اسباب تعقيدي وخلاني اتمنى اني كنت دخلت تربيه او معهد ترجمه هو سوء معاملة المهندسين و التهاون في التعامل معاهم كأن المهندس ده مدرسش 5 سنين لما روحو طلعت مشي جنبه ولا اتصرف عليه قد كده في الكليه .
حاجه تحزن فعلا و احنا السبب.


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

هودهاللىاحنابنتكلمفيهانالمرتبات فعلا مهزله داخل وخارج مصر 
احنا لازم نعمل حاجه


----------



## عبدالقوى (22 أغسطس 2006)

طيب بلاش يأس ونفكر أول حاجة فى النموذج ونكتبه وبعدين عاوز أقول سيبكم من فكرة الإعتصام دى لأن إحنا شفنا على مستوى الدوله ومستوى الوطن العربى كله الأحداث اللى حصلت وحركت الدنيا كلها ولم تفعل بنا نحن أى شىء
أنا أعتقد أن شكل النموذج يكون عباره عن فقرات تحدد سنة التخرج والتخصص والحد الأدنى للمرتب لكل شريحه وعدد ساعات العمل وفقا لقانون العمل الذى لايطبق مطلقا وكذلك تحديد فئة الساعات الإضافية وهى تصاعدية كما تعلمون ...الخ


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

طيب نشر الموضوع وتعريف جميع المهندسين به؟؟؟؟
كيف يتم؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد الديب (22 أغسطس 2006)

لنشر الموضوع علي الاخوة المشرفين لو سمحتم عمل اعلان في النقابة في مجلو المهندسين وعرض الموضوع في جريدة الاسبوع المصرية ولاخ مصطفي بكري لن يكون عنده اي مانع ووالله انا لو في مصر لاخذت هذه الخطوة ولو فكرة تهديد اصحاب العمل بالاضراب مش عجباكوا نحاولوا بعرض الامر علي النقابة وفي الجرايد وصدقوني نحن لسنا 15 مهندس والفكرة بدات ب1 فقط وان شاء الله هنكون كل المهندسين لان الغالبية في نفس المشكلة


----------



## احمد الديب (22 أغسطس 2006)

ويجب التحرك السريع واديكوا شايفين المشاريع العمالة تفتح في مصر بالمليارات واحنا لو متحركناش دلوقتي المشكلة هتكون اكبر ولازم من الاخوة المشرفين تكوين مجموعة عمل وعمل وفد من المنتدي لعرض المشكلة علي كافة المستويات وانا فرحان لان المشكلة يناقشها المنتدي بهذه الجدية


----------



## مهاجر (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

إخواني يجب أن تكون خطواتكم إيجابية ومنطقية ولا تستعجلوا فتندموا وتوكلوا على الله أولاً وأخيراً 

أهم شيء هو النظام والترتيب وعدم إتخاذ خطوات بدون إتفاق جميع المهندسين المصريين وتحديد الطلبات بالضبط حيث أنكم تبحثون عن الرواتب التي تناسب المهندس وتناسب خبرتكم في هذا المجال

وفي حالة عمل مقارنة بين الدول الأخرى يجب أن ينظر للوضع العام من حيث معدل المصروف السنوي والفروقات.

ونصيحة أخ أن تتمسكوا بالحلم والصبر وأن تتركوا الموضوع للجهات الرسمية التي تمثل المهندسين لبحثها ولتستعينوا بأكبر عدد من المهندسين داخل الملتقى وخارجه ولا أرى أي فائدة للإضراب أو ترك العمل. 

وأعتقد أن يكون الأمر تحت نقابة المهندسين وموافقتها وهذا مهم جداً فهي الجهة الرسمية التي من الممكن أن توصل شكواكم وأرائكم وطبعاً النقاش في الصحف الكبرى مفيد أيضاً ولا تنسوا المساندة من أساتذة الجامعات والدكاترة....

وفقكم الله وندعو لكم بالتوفيق

أخوكم
أبو محمد


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (22 أغسطس 2006)

الزميل العزيز Step 6
مشاركتك ورأيك ممتاز لكن لي عليها ملاحظة أرجو أن يتسع لها صدرك أنا أوافقك الرأي أن المهندسين المصريين يقبلون رواتب أقل من المهندسين من الدول الأخرى مثل الاردن أو سوريا أو لبنان وأنا على فكرة أردني فلسطيني أرى أن قبول الزملاء المهندسين المصريين برواتب متدنية حتى في دول الخليج هو الذي يجعل صاحب العمل لا يدفع الراتب المناسب حتى لغير المصريين فما معنى أن تعرض الشركات ألأجنبية العاملة في الخليج أو الشركات العربية للمهندسين غير العرب رواتب لا تقل أبدا عن 5000$ شهريا وللتدليل على ذلك أدخل الى مونتسر أو أي باحث عمل الكتروني وانظر للرواتب المعروضة في الخليج بينما نجد المهندس العربي والذي لا يقل أبدا كفاءة عن الأجنبي يحلم بالحصول على 3000$ 
والسبب هو وجود زملاء مهندسين يقبلون رواتب لا تتعدى 1500$ طبعا لأنهم يرون أن هذه ثروة بالنسبة للموجود في بلادهم لكنني أرى أن على من يريد أن يترك بلده للعمل في سواها أن ينظر أيضا للرواتب في الدولة التي سيهاجر للعمل فيها كذلك وهذا رأيي الشخصي الذي اعتقده وأظن أن على جميع المهندسين العرب أن لا يخفضوا معدل أجورهم لأن قبول البعض برواتب أقل يعني الضرر للجميع وارتفاعها يعني الفائدة للجميع والأرزاق من الله قدرها يوم كنا في بطون امهاتنا ولن تنقطع الا بانتهاء العمر 
شاكرا لكم طرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش


----------



## احمد الديب (22 أغسطس 2006)

اخي المهاجر (ابو محمد ) نحن فعلا بحاجة الي حركة نظام مرتبة ولكن هذه الخطوة يجب ان تكون سريعة حتي لا يدفن الموضوع كما تدفن كل شيء في البلد واديك شايف اهو قانون في مجلس الشعب لعمل كادر للمدرسين ولا ايه رايك ولو عندك فكرة لترتيب العمل نرجو منك عرضها علينا


----------



## احمد صابر(asa) (22 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد ان سبب ضعف المرتبات فى مصر هو كثرة عدد الخريجين كل عام فاصبح هناك نسبة من البطالة فاستغل ذلك اصحاب العمل وقللوا المرتبات وبعد نقابة المهندسين وعدم تدخلها . اما خارج مصر فكما قال الاخ step فالسبب هو قبول المهندسيين "المصريين " باى مرتبمهما كان قليل


----------



## صفا محمود (22 أغسطس 2006)

يتم ذلك عن طريق اخطار النقابة وعن طريق اشرك هذا الموضوع في جميع المواقع الخاصة بالمهندسين والتي يتواجد عليها المهندسين المصريين
وهذا هو جروب هندسة شبرا يتواجد عليه حوالي اكثر من الف عضو منهم من تخرج بالفعل
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Shoubra_Engineers/
او
http://sfe.awardspace.com/
وهذا هو موقع نقابة المهندسين المصريين
http://elshehab.net/eng_nekaba/


----------



## صفا محمود (22 أغسطس 2006)

موقع اخر لنقابة المهندسين
http://www.eea.org.eg/


----------



## Mahmoud_Darweash (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
تعليقي المبدأي هو ...نشنت يا فالح 
تعليقي الهندسي ....احنا في مجتمع كل واحد في بيشتغل حاجة ميعرفهاش... انا ليا تلاتة أصحابي فاتحين شركة Web Developing وشغالين بسم الله ما شاء الله و هما أصلا ميكانيكا .... و المهم انهم من و هما صغيرين متفقين على السكة دي... طبعا في اختبارات النظام المحلي الدولي العالمي العالي من وزارات التعرية و التعليم عندنا في مصر سواءا التعليم العالي أو الواطي ... شاف ان دول يخشوا ميكانيكا ....

احنا مش بنوجه الناس لقدراتها و عشان كده انتاجنا سئ جدا ... أنا شخصيا بدرس MicroControllers و Software Engineering من 2 ثانوي... و دخلت مساحة... وطبعا عادي بنجح زي كل الناس ... بس طبعا مش فاهم حاجة .. و هطلع أشتغل حاجة مش تخصصي ...طبيعي انه ميكونش في تطور و لا انتاج كويس و بالتالي الإقتصاد واقع .....يبقى هنجيب منين فلوس للمهندسين اللي هما أصلا مش بيهندسوا ؟؟؟

الفرخة عايزة قمحة و القمحة عند الفلاح و الفلاح ..............................إلخ

ويا رب يخليلنا الحكم و السيد الرئيس ... و البتاع ده ...وسلامي لأم سيد


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بسم الله ما شاء الله الموضوع بدأ يأخذ صداه
بصراحه و كلكم عارفين كده كويس: النقابه مستحيل تعمل شىء وأبسط كلمه هو ده المعروض و عايز تشتغل انت حر مش عايز بلاش..........
و بالتالى احنا فعلا أحرار بلاش نشتغل مش اعتصام أو اضراب
العمال (فى اسكندريه)اللى واقفين فى محطة مصر الصبح معملوش اضراب أو اعتصام هما عملوا اللى احنا بنحاول نعملو هما وقفوا وقفه واحده 
المهندس أحمد صابر :عدد العمال اللى انا بتكلم عنهم أكبر من عددنا احنا و على الرغم من كده قبل ما يتحركوا بيسألوا عن يوميتهم وعن الشغل اللى حيشتغلوه
بعد كل ده لسه بنقول احنا عددنا كتير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكره احنا اللى سببنا لنفسنا مشكلة البطاله و السبب:
اعلان:مطلوب مهندس تصميم و تنفيذ(بدل ما يكون مرتب الاثنين قول 4 قروش لأ .......انت تشتغل الشغلتين و تاخد 3 بس و النتيجه:زميلك مش شغال و انت ياريت أخذت حقك كامل)
انا مش بقول ان المهندس يقفل نفسه على حاجه واحده بس لأ اعرف كل حاجه لكن ما تشتغلش كل حاجه 
فكرة مصطفى بكرى جميله بس مش عارف تكون فعاله ولا لأ


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس محمود درويش احنا بنتكلم فى أمر واقع و انتاج ايه اللى سيء فى مهندسين بتعمل مستخلصات بملايين وأنا مش ببالغ و فى اخر الشهر بيلاقى مرتب بسيط جدا يبقى انتاج ايه اللى سيء؟؟؟؟ و بعدين كل المواقع والمكاتب و الشركات اللى انت شايفها ديه و الانتاج سيىء؟؟؟؟
كل ده ماهو قايم على أكتافنا احنا و حرقة دمنا


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس أحمد الديب الموضوع انشاء الله مش هايندفن و لا حاجه وانا حابدا انشاء الله أطرح الموضوع فى جميع المنتديات ومن استطاع منكم ذلك فليبدأ معى


----------



## Mahmoud_Darweash (22 أغسطس 2006)

*صح و لكن*



Eladly_group قال:


> المهندس محمود درويش احنا بنتكلم فى أمر واقع و انتاج ايه اللى سيء فى مهندسين بتعمل مستخلصات بملايين وأنا مش ببالغ و فى اخر الشهر بيلاقى مرتب بسيط جدا يبقى انتاج ايه اللى سيء؟؟؟؟ و بعدين كل المواقع والمكاتب و الشركات اللى انت شايفها ديه و الانتاج سيىء؟؟؟؟
> كل ده ماهو قايم على أكتافنا احنا و حرقة دمنا


 
انا مش معترض ان المرتبات صغيرة .. أنا معاك جدا جدا جدا ... دا الواحد يبص في مفردات المرتب يلاقي كلام يضحك .. أنا شفت واحدة مهندسة ..دي كبيرة عنددها 3 أولاد منهم واحد أدي  انا 21 سنة ..و مكتوبلها 4 جنيه بدل تربية أولاد .... 2 جنيه لكل طفل .... و الثالت الحكومة مش مسؤؤولة عنه بقى هما هيموتوا نفسهم ......... لكن أنا بتكلم ان 75 % من المهندسين المدنيين مثلامكانوش حاببين الموضوع ..دخلو مجبرين ...دخلوا عشان مجموعهم كده ...دي كارثة ...احنا لي يكون في شركات أجنبية تبنيلني زي orascom مثلا ... و احنا منعرفش نبني ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الذين تفاعلوا مع الموضوع و عايزينه يأخذ محمل الجديه مطلوب منكم نشر الموضوع فى جميع المنتديات الهندسيه ولكن بعد وضع نواة المطالب وانا عن نفسى اسمحوا لى ان أبدأ:
نشر الموضوع تحت عنوان: ما ترضاش بأقل من كده:
أخى المهندس أختى المهندسه
بسبب تدنى مرتباتنا للغايه فى الفتره الحاليه بنطلب منك ان انت تكون معانا مش فى مظاهره أوفى احتجاج و لكن قول لأ لأى حد عايز يعطيك مرتب قليل وكلنا حنقول لأ
1-العمل من 8 الى 4 وما يتعدى ذلك يحسب بالساعه.
2-مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج(خريج السنه) لا يقل عن 750 جنيه.
3-العمل بعد الساعه 4 حتى 6 الساعه ب 5 جنيه وبعد الساعه6 الساعه ب 7.5 جنيه
4-العمل فى مجال واحد فقط(اللى عايز حد يحصرله يبقى يعين مهندس مكتب فنى)
5-السنه خبره تستحق الزياده 25%
مطلوب منكم التعديل ووضع الاراء
ياريت المهندسين الخبره يشتركوا


----------



## Eladly_group (22 أغسطس 2006)

على فكره ان كانت المواصلات يوميا تزيد عن 3 جنيه يتحملها صاحب العمل بالكامل ان كان عاجبه
(الخلاطه لما بتتأجر بتتأجر ب 350 جنيه معاها 8 عمال وفردة مواصلات بس على صاحبها بمعنى ان اللى مأجره ملزوم بترجيعها على حسابه)فما بالك بالمهندس اللى بيروح منبوح صوته يوم الصبه؟؟؟؟مش حقه يلاقى قرشين محترمين يلاقى فيهم شقاه طول الشهر


----------



## dosdos2k (22 أغسطس 2006)

بيقولوا ظرو البلد و لكن ؟؟

هناك تفاوت كبير مثلا مهندس الأقاليم مظلوم مظلوم مظلوم 

اولا لا مشاريع كبري و كل المشاريع مجرد رصف او صرف صحي او تغطيه قنوات , المرتب الخاص مش بيزيد علي 400 جنيه دا عال قوي و بعدين تشتغل بالليل في مكتب كمهندس مصمم و الساعه ب 3 جنيه . ساعات احس اني اجري مش مهندس

في القاهره و الأسكندريه الوضع افضل بكثير بالقاهره بالذات 
مثلا منطقه التجمع و العبور لسه فيها شغل كثير يجي من 10-15 سنه خصوصا القاهره الجديده 
المتب للخريج الجديد من 750-800 جنيه 
بس للأسف كلها مكاتب تعبانه و شغل بلدي و بدون اي تامين 
في فرص حلوه بالقاهره 

انا عن نفسي دفعه 2004 اشتغلت خرسانه سنتين بعدين حاليا اعمل في مجال الsteel بمصنع و الحمد لله الراتب كويس و بتامين و بعقد 
المشكله كبيره و عيب لما يتساوي المهندس بالصنايعي و المقاول في مصر


----------



## احمد الديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ عدلي جروب برافور عليك ولكن يجب ان سناندنا في هذه الخطوة مهندسين كبار ذو علاقات ويجب ايضا ايضاح الموضوع في نادي المهندسين واديك شايف التفاعل معانا عامل ازاي


----------



## Eladly_group (23 أغسطس 2006)

والله هو ياريت أصلا مرتب المهندس بيتساوى مع الصنايعى حقيقى ده كارثه فى حد ذاته والحجه ان انت لسه بتتعلم و طبعا بتفاجأ ان مافيش حد بيعلمك أى حاجه وانت اللى مطلوب منك تفضل واقف على رجلك تتفرج على كل صنايعى لحد ما تتعلم المسميات وأصول صنعته....مش حنروح لمواضيع تانيه
المقاولين والشركات و المكاتب بيكسبوا مكاسب بسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدهم و يبارك لهم....
كلنا درسنا عقود و كلنا بنعرف نحلل أسعار ........مش مشكلتنا بقى ان المقاول قعد ينزل فى الاسعار و يدخل يمارس علشان ترسى عليه هو اللى لازم يعمل حساب المصروفات الاداريه دي وكمان احنا مش بنطلب احسانولا صدقه ده مجهودنا وعرقنا 
نرجو المشاركه بجميع الاراء


----------



## Eladly_group (23 أغسطس 2006)

وعلى فكره الكلام سيسرى على جميع مهندسى مصر بلاش نفرط فى حقنا


----------



## Eladly_group (23 أغسطس 2006)

تم البدء فى نشر الموضوع من خلال جروب هندسة شبرا اللى تم الاشاره له


----------



## Eladly_group (23 أغسطس 2006)

تم النشر فى جروب:elaghbeya+جروب:civil56 +جروب:madany_alex
و على كل من يمكنه النشر فليتفضل والنص الذى قمت بنشره هو التالى:
العنوان:ما ترضاش بأقل من كده
أخى المهندس أختى المهندسه
بسبب تدنى مرتباتنا للغايه فى الفتره الحاليه بنطلب منك ان انت تكون معانا مش فى مظاهره أوفى احتجاج و لكن قول لأ لأى حد عايز يعطيك مرتب قليل وكلنا حنقول لأ
1-العمل من 8 الى 4 وما يتعدى ذلك يحسب بالساعه.
2-مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج(خريج السنه) لا يقل عن 750 جنيه.
3-العمل بعد الساعه 4 حتى 6 الساعه ب 5 جنيه وبعد الساعه6 الساعه ب 7.5 جنيه
4-العمل فى مجال واحد فقط(اللى عايز حد يحصرله يبقى يعين مهندس مكتب فنى)
5-السنه خبره تستحق الزياده 25%
وعلى فكره الكلام سيسرى على جميع مهندسى مصر بلاش نفرط فى حقنا
المقاولين والشركات و المكاتب بيكسبوا مكاسب بسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدهم و يبارك لهم....
كلنا درسنا عقود و كلنا بنعرف نحلل أسعار ........مش مشكلتنا بقى ان المقاول قعد ينزل فى الاسعار و يدخل يمارس علشان ترسى عليه هو اللى لازم يعمل حساب المصروفات الاداريه دي وكمان احنا مش بنطلب احسان ولا صدقه ده مجهودنا وعرقنا


----------



## احمد الديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

الله ينور بشمهندس adli groubونريد من السادة المشرفين المهتمين بهذه المشكلة ان يتافعلوا معنا وان يقدموا استشارتهم ويحاولوا ان يقدموا لنا نقطة نظام وتحرك سريع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Eladly_group (23 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت و الله التجاوب يكون أكثر من كده و أنا بفكر نفتح غرفة دردشه على أى برنامج
اللى يقدر يساعدنا فى الموضوع ده يتفضل يا جماعه


----------



## habeeba (24 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعه الكلام جميل جدا بس المهم الحل العملي نتفق كلنا على حل عملي!!!!!!!


----------



## عبدالبارى (24 أغسطس 2006)

****** اساءة ادبية ******

الدنيا بخير ومفيش حد بيموت من الجوع
وانا مهندس مدنى دفعة 2004 وشغال فى مركز البحوث
بمرتب مغرى جدا 250 جنيه فى الشهر إيه ده أنتم ***** اساءة ادبية ***** ولا إية
***** اساءة ادبية *****


أخى انت مهندس . . . !!
فكر بكلماتك قبل ان تكتبها . . . !!
قد يكون هذا اسلوبك .. !!
ولكنه لا يليق ان يكتب هنا فى المنتدى . . . !!
المشــ عمروعلى3 ـــرف


----------



## Eladly_group (24 أغسطس 2006)

من غيرمانضيع وقت بنقول للبشمهندس باختصار لو انت شايف ان المبلغ اللى انت بتقبضه كفايه كان ممكن ما تشتركش ولكن احنا شايفين ان احنا بنتعب و من حقنانلاقى وياريت نقفل الردود على عبد البارى على كده ونرجع لموضوعنا الاساسى انا كنت متوقع ناس كتير ترد نفس ردوده لكن بسم الله ما شاء الله الاخوه على أعلى مسنوى من الوعى و ربنا يبارك فى اللى بيشارك ويؤيد و اللى بيأخذ خطوه ايجابيه ربنا يؤجره


----------



## عبدالقوى (24 أغسطس 2006)

وصلتنى للتو هذه الرساله ولا أدرى لماذا وصلتنى من الأخ أحمد الديب ولن أقوم بالرد وأترك الرد للسيد مدير المنتدى
يا اخي الرد يكون باحترام لانك لو احترمت تكون بتحترم نفسك وياريت 
المشاركة تكون ايجابية او جزاك الله كل خير ولتقل خيرا او لتصمت
***************
وشكرا 
م/ عبدالقوى عبدالله- مدير تنفيذ شركة أليكس ستيل للصناعه والتجاره- الإسكندريه


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. يا جماعه الموضوع خطير جدا ومحتاج لوقفه لاننا لوسكتنا الموضوع هيطور جدا والمرتبات هتقل جدا وهتدنى اكثر


----------



## Eladly_group (24 أغسطس 2006)

الحل ان احنا كلنا نقف وقفة رجل واحد و مفيش حد يقبل بأى مرتب و خلاص


----------



## احمد الديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ عبد القوي انا والله كنت موجه الكلام للاخ عبد الباري الذي نسي انه بيتعامل مع مهندسين اكبر سنا واكبر خبرة وحقك علي راسي اخوك احمد الديب مدير مكتب هندسي بالسعودية ومن الاسكندرية ويا ريت فعلا نرجع لموضوعنا


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
معاكم حق ان لازم المهندس المصري يبقي واثق من نفسه ومش اي فرصه عمل يوافق عليها بس ياريت مانقارنش نفسنا بدول الخليج خصوصا ان عدد سكانا رهيب جدا ومايتقرنش ما عدد سكان السعوديه او الكويت الذي لا يتعدي نص ساكن محافظه القاهره فقط 
يعني مثلا ازاي احنا نقدر ندي مرتبات بالالوفات لكل المهندسين في مصر واحنا كده يادوب ربنا ساترها معانا 
علي فكره ان طالب في هندسه مدني وقربت ان شاء الله اخلص علشان البعض ما يظنش اني مش مهندس ويقول اني متعارض معاكم بل بالعكس انا ايدي معاكم ويارب الحكومه تزود مرتبات المهندسين وكون فيه حل جزري فعلا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس تحت الانشاء قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> معاكم حق ان لازم المهندس المصري يبقي واثق من نفسه ومش اي فرصه عمل يوافق عليها بس ياريت مانقارنش نفسنا بدول الخليج خصوصا ان عدد سكانا رهيب جدا ومايتقرنش ما عدد سكان السعوديه او الكويت الذي لا يتعدي نص ساكن محافظه القاهره فقط
> يعني مثلا ازاي احنا نقدر ندي مرتبات بالالوفات لكل المهندسين في مصر واحنا كده يادوب ربنا ساترها معانا
> علي فكره ان طالب في هندسه مدني وقربت ان شاء الله اخلص علشان البعض ما يظنش اني مش مهندس ويقول اني متعارض معاكم بل بالعكس انا ايدي معاكم ويارب الحكومه تزود مرتبات المهندسين وكون فيه حل جزري فعلا


 
*** فعلا اخى الكريم مهندس تحت الانشاء وربنا يكرمك وتنتهى من الانشاء بكل توفيق ان شاء الله

هذا المنطق الذى تحدثت به هو السائد فى عالم التجاره والاموال
حيث ان السلعة اذا توفرت فى سوق معين يقل سعرها بقدر توفرها وعند ندرتها يرتفع سعرها 
وبالتالى فان سعر المهندس فى السوق المصرى وهو المتمثل فى الراتب قليل لان المهندسين كثير

** ولكن يغفل معظم الناس عن امر اخر خطير جدا وهذه الرساله موجهه لاصحاب الشركات او المكاتب الذين يلعبون على هذا الوتر 
ساقول لهم ايه او جزء منها من كتاب الله (الذكر الحكيم)

قال الله تعالى (( ولا تبخسوا الناس اشيائهم )) 

وفى ضوء تلك الايه الكريمه اقول ان الله عز وجل ينهى المسلم الصادق من ان يشترى سلعة ما من شخص معين بسعر ذهيد لاضطرار هذا الشخص لبيع تلك السلعه لظروفه السيئه

واعتقد هنا ان نفس الكلام ينطبق هنا على صاحب الشركة الذى يستغل اخية المهندس لاحتياجة الماس للعمل وفى نفس الوقت ندرة الوظائف فيعطيه راتب هو نفسه (صاحب الشركه) يرى انه ذهيد ويرى ايضا ان المهندس غير راضى عنه

** اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى توضيح الفكرة


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

تم نشر الموضوع على موقع tkne


----------



## Shoubra_Engineers (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة الموضوع مهم جدا لكل المهندسين وأتمنى فعلا إننا نقدر نوصل لحاجة ترضينا جميعا ، ونيابة عن جروب مهندسى شبرا بعلن استعداد الجروب للمشاركة بأى جهد يمكن بذله، والموضوع حاليا بدأ نشره فى جميع الجروبات والمنتديات الهندسية اللى لينا بيها اتصال ، وأحب أشكر الزميلة صفا محمود لأنها هى اللى وصلتلنا الموضوع فى الجروب وربنا يوفقنا جميعا.
والسلام عليكم

محمد ياسر
مشرف فى جروب مهندسى شبرا


----------



## أسامه العراقي (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا أشاركك الرأي وأقول لك أن المشكله ليست فقط في مصر وأنما في العراق أشد وأكثر حيث يحصل العامل العديم الخبرة على أجر أكثر من المهندس وأعتقد أن المشكلة ليست في المهندسين وأنما في عدم وجود أي دور فعال للدولة أو اي نقابة تدعم المهندسين حتى يصل المهندس الى الشعور بالعزلة وبالتالي يضطر الى القبول بأقل العروض المقدمة اليه


----------



## katooo777 (25 أغسطس 2006)

نحن مع المهندس كما سابقا مع الدكتور والمعلم


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

الله ينور على مهندسين شبرا و على المهندسه صفا و لى تعليق يارب مفيش حد يزعل منى فيه:
فيما يخص الحكومه و النقابه:
أولا بالنسبه للقطاع العام مثل مركز البحوث(250 جنيه)مفيش أى حد يقدر يعملها حاجه لأن هما ليهم لوائح و رفع المرتب لا يكون للمهندس فقط فى هذه الحاله انما لكل العاملين فى القطاع العام
ثانيا النقابه :أنا لما فتحت الموضوع كنت بتكلم عن القطاع الخاص يا جماعه و لا تستطيع الحكومه أو النقابه اجبار المكتب أو المقاول أو الشركه على رفع مرتب المهندس لأن أبسط كلمه يقولها المقول فى الحاله ديه: أنا عرضت عليه و هو وافق.........
أنا بشبها بحاجه بتحصل كتير:تيجى تستلم من مقاول (أى بند مثلا)استلام عالى شويه تلاقيه بيرد تلقائى يا بشمهندس و الله انا واخدها ميته و خسرانه و ربطه و الكلام اللى انتوا كلكم عارفينه ده و الصراحه برده انت بتلاقى نفسك بترد تلقائى(أنا مضربتكش على ايدك.................)برده المقاول أو الشركه أو المكتب حيقول نفس الكلام
الكلام ده مش معناه ان احنا نبقى سلبيين ولكن نبقى يد واحده من غير مساعدة أى حد 
سمعت من ناس كتير سافرت ان فى جاليات بتبقى يد واحده فى الخارج مفيش داعى لأمثله
هل احنا مش قادرين نبقى يد واحده و احنا بتجمعنا نفس المتاعب و لنا نفس المطالب؟؟؟
كلنا نقف وقفه واحده و كمان نساعد بعض بان اللى يشتغل فى حاجه ميشتغلش أى حاجه تانيه معاها
كلنا لازم نفهم ساب و كاد و بريمافيرا و حصر و مقايسات .....لكن تخيل ان انت بتشتغل كل ده فى نفس المكان و كمان موقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت كده شغال بمقام 6 مهندسين يعنى حقك حوالى 3000 جنيه الميت لكن فى الحقيقه يا ريتك تأخذ 1000 جنيه حتى انت ظلمت نفسك و بقيت شغال 15 ساعه( و الله بيحصل و أكتر و أعرف ناس كده) و مش بتاخد حقك و لا حتى سبت زميلك يشتغل و ياخد حقه
يمكن احنا كنا متضايقين اننا درسنا حاجات كتير أوى فى الكليه و فوجئنا بعد ما خلصنا اننا لو كنا اتخصصنا كان بقى أحسن(رأى شخصى)الفرصه جتلك ان انت تتخصص فى حاجه و احده بس و تبرع فيها يبقى ليه مانكتفيش.
الرد ده فى أراء شخصيه لى أرجو ان مفيش حد يفهمنى غلط أو يتضايق


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

أقصد ان مقاول البند مفيش حد ضربه على ايده و هو بيحط السعر


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبه لجروب مهندسى شبرا اذا أمكن نفتح غرفة دردشه يقى 100% و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## احمد الديب (25 أغسطس 2006)

الله ينور يا جماعة وبالتوفيق وعلي فكرة انا وصلت فكرة وضع حد ادني لرواتب المهندسين المسافرين للخارج في عقد العمل الي الاخوة بالسفارة المصرية بالسعودية والموضوع وصل للسفير وفي عرض للموضوع في الخارجية الاسبوع القادم ان شاؤ الله بس يا ريت مفيش مهندسنن تطلع زيارة او بعقد عامل والكلام الفرغ ده بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس عدلي جروب وتحياتي الي جميع الاخوة المشرفين


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

ايه الحلاوه دى بس يا هندسه ايوه كده 100% و الله


----------



## Eladly_group (25 أغسطس 2006)

و الله ما طالعين الا بعقود محترمه و باللى يعجبنا و اللى عاجبه أهلا و سهلا و اللى مش عاجبه يشتغل هو


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (25 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز/
المرتبات في القاهرة أيضا منخفضة جدا..
العمل بدون عقد ولا تأمينات
ساعات العمل زيادة عما نص عليه قانون العمل....بلا إضافي

أنا معكم يا جماعة في أي إجراء ممكن يكون فيه الحل..


----------



## احمد الديب (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة الموضوع الان وصل لوزارة الخارجية في مصر وان شاؤ الله في رد يوم الاثنين من الخارجية وفي مهندسين معانا في السعودية بدات في التحرك بخطوات فعالة وعند الوصول الي اي شيء ساعلمكم به ويا ريت تقولولي انتوا عملتوا ايه في النقابة وياريت يكون حد اتصل بالاخ مصطفي بكري جريدة الاسبوع لان هذا الامر يجب ان يصل الي جميع اعين المهندسين وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 أغسطس 2006)

هذه المشاركة كانت نقطة نظام وتم ارسالها الى اخر صفحة ليراها كل من يشارك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفرج كربة كل مسلم ويعين الجميع على مصاعب الدنيا ، ولعل الموضوع مهم وطرحة جاء بشكل جميل ، ورغم حساسية الموضوع الا ان النقاش جاء بطريقة سلسة وجميلة وطريفة في بعض المشاركات . ومختصر الموضوع وبعيدا عن الاحجاجات والاضرابات والعصيان المدني وغيرها من وسائل اظهار الظلم والزعل والتي لن تفيد لاننا في وطن عربي يصعب فيه الاستجابة لضغوط الشعوب .
عموما مشاركتي تتلخص ::::::
بان الحلول موجودة وبسيطة 
حاليا دول الخليج كلها تمر بطفرة عمرانية هائلة وحسب المؤشرات انها سوف تستمر لخمس او اربع سنوات قادمة والنتيجة ان البحث عن طاقات هندسية مستمر وقائم وبالتالي فرص تحسين المعيشة من خلال الراتب متوفر .
فحسب ما قراءت بهذا الموضوع ان الرواتب بمصر تصل كحد اقصى حد 400 جنية وقد يكون اكثر لدى البعض ولكن حسب ما عرفتة من هذا الموضوع .
انا حاليا اعرض عليكم وظائف بعشر اضعاف هذا الرقم لجميع التخصصات بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
لمن لدية الرغبة انتظر الرد بهذا الموضوع 
والسلام


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 أغسطس 2006)

عبدالله2006 قال:


> الله يفرج كربة كل مسلم ويعين الجميع على مصاعب الدنيا ، ولعل الموضوع مهم وطرحة جاء بشكل جميل ، ورغم حساسية الموضوع الا ان النقاش جاء بطريقة سلسة وجميلة وطريفة في بعض المشاركات . ومختصر الموضوع وبعيدا عن الاحجاجات والاضرابات والعصيان المدني وغيرها من وسائل اظهار الظلم والزعل والتي لن تفيد لاننا في وطن عربي يصعب فيه الاستجابة لضغوط الشعوب .
> عموما مشاركتي تتلخص ::::::
> بان الحلول موجودة وبسيطة
> حاليا دول الخليج كلها تمر بطفرة عمرانية هائلة وحسب المؤشرات انها سوف تستمر لخمس او اربع سنوات قادمة والنتيجة ان البحث عن طاقات هندسية مستمر وقائم وبالتالي فرص تحسين المعيشة من خلال الراتب متوفر .
> ...




أخى العزيز
اشكرك على تعاونك وحرصك ولكن هذه الفرص الوظيفيه ليس كحل للمشكله
كذلك هذا ليس بالمكان المخصص لذلك 
فهناك قسم للاعلانات والتوظيف سيكون افضل ان وضعت اعلانك هذا هناك وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=43


----------



## صفا محمود (26 أغسطس 2006)

*نشر الموضوع*

لقد تم نشر الموضوع في مجموعة المهندسون المستقلون البريدية ​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eng_Nekaba​​


----------



## Eladly_group (26 أغسطس 2006)

برافو م/صفا و يارب جميع المهندسين تعرف


----------



## Eladly_group (26 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ عبد جزاك الله كل خير و غفر لك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكننا فىانتظار قرار الخارجيه و سيبلغ به المهندس/أحمد الديب


----------



## Eladly_group (26 أغسطس 2006)

أقصد الأخ عبد الله


----------



## احمد الديب (26 أغسطس 2006)

اخواننا الاعزاء تحياتي اقدم لكم رد الخارجية المصريةوهو قرر الوزارة رفع الموضوع الي مجلس الوزراء وسوف يبلغ به وزارة القوي العاملة لدراسته وهذا هو كل ما وصلني من الاخوة في السفرة ويا ريت الموضوع يتم نشره في الصحافة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالله2006 (26 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس االعدلي ومهندس الديب ما شالله عليكم واحد يجهز والثاني يشوت للقول ، وابلغكم اني ما فهمت شدخل الخارجية لا يكون ممنوع عليكم السفر ( القائمة السوداء )


----------



## Eladly_group (26 أغسطس 2006)

???????ياريت المهندس عبد الله يوضح كلامه و الحمد لله لايوجد أحد منا ممنوع من السفر


----------



## Eladly_group (26 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس أحمد الديب مدير مكتب هندسى فى السعوديه و أنا سافرت المغرب و سبق لى الحصول على تأشيرة اتحاد أوروبى(هولندا)يبقى ليه أصلا نتمنع من السفر؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقوى (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز أحمد الديب والسيدالمهندس المشرف 
وصلنى الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا ولم أكن أعلرف ماكتبه الأخ عبدالبارى وفرصه إن شاء الله للتعارف والمشاركه فى المواضيع المختلفه


----------



## المهندسة غادة (27 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة المشكلة دي مش بس في مصر الغالية لكن دي موجودة عندنا في فلسطين وخصوصا في المكاتب الخاصة حيث يصل راتب المهندس من 200-300 $ فقط وهذا لايتناسب مع مستوى المعيشة في فلسطين حيث غلو الاسعار فانا ارى انها مشكلة عامة يا ترى المشكلة فينا وللا في عددنا الكبير وللا فين بالضبط مع العلم بان احد اسباب مشاكلنا في فلسطين هو تدني الاوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية في الوقت الراهن حيث ان الدعم الاوروبي و الاميركي الذي يدعم مشاريعنا قد توقف وانتوا عارفين ان اقتصاد البلد كله معتمد على الدعم على العموم لازم نتحاور حتى نجدالحل المناسب.


----------



## Eladly_group (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم الى المهندس عمرو و ردا على اقتراحاتك:
أنا أقترح نشر الموضوع فى غرف الدردشه مع عمل موقع خاص بالموضوع و تشكيل لجنه و لكن يجب تحديد من الذى سنذهب له؟؟؟
يجب و بصوره عاجله تعريف جميع المهندسين بالموضوع


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 90"]








نقطة نظام:
ستقوم الادارة بعد كما من المشاركات بتلخيصها ودمجها واضافه ما تراه هنا للتسهيل على الاعضاء وحتى لا تتكرر الاراء ولتكن نقطة نظام






مقدمة:
أخوانى الاعزاء . . .
لن أخفى عليكم ان المشكلة عويصة ولن تحل فى يوم او شهر واعتقد انها قد تأخذ امدا طويلا وجهدا كبيرا وأقتبس هنا عبارة احد اعضائنا الكرام . . . 
(( أطفالنا مش حيموتوا من الجوع اذا قلنا لا..... لكن حيترحموا علينا اذا اشتغلوا نفس شغلتنا ))
وهذه ليست دعوة للتشأئم والا ما كان هناك اهتمام من الادارة بتلك المشكلة ولكن لنعرف جميعا مدى ضحالة المشكلة حتى نعطيها حقها ونفكر فى حلول تقف على قدم المساواة مع ضخامة المشكلة.
والله ولى التوفيق.






التعريف بالمشكلة:
1- تكمن المشلكة كما طرحت فى تدنى رواتب المهندسين عموما و(المدنيين المصريين) على وجه الخصوص بما لا يتناسب مع المهندس كقيمه ولا مع ما يقدمه من عمل.

2- العمل بلا عقود تحفظ حق المهندس فى الرعاية الصحية والتأمينية وخلافه.

3- عدم التقيد بساعات عمل محددة وطبعا بلا أجر بديل.

4- عدم التقيد بنوع عمل محدد فقد يعمل المهندس الواحد كمهندس تنفيذى ومصمم ورسام اتوكاد ومحاسب وادارى وغيره.

5- لا يوجد بدل تنقلات وطبعا لا سيارة خاصة ولا مسكن للمغتربين.

6- لا يوجد زيادة سنوية تعادل الخبرة السنوية.

7- انخفاض مرتب المهندس المصرى فى دول الخليج رغم الشهاده له بالتفوق والتميز.

8- انحطاط الفكره العامة عن المهندس لدى العامة, وطبعا ده سببه ان المهندس (مش واخد البريستيج اللى يستحقه كمهندس) اسف على ركاكة اللغه ولكن لم اجد بديل.​





الاثار السلبية للمشكلة:
1- تدنى المستوى المعيشى للمهندسين بما لا يتناسب مع قيمتهم واهميتهم وكذلك بما لا يتناسب مع متطلبات الحياه.

2- عدم وجود رعاية صحية ولا تأمينيه توفر الامان للمهندس ولاسرته سواء فى حياته او بعد موته.

3- انتشار الفساد من الرشوة والسرقه مما قد يسىء للفرد المهندس ولجموع المهندسين وللمجتمع ككل وللمهنه كأسم.

4- هجرة المهندسين اصحاب المهنه الى اعمال اخرى قد تكون مشروعه او غير مشروعه وحتى ان كانت مشروعه فهى خسارة على اى حال.

5- هروب الكفاءات والكوادر الهندسية الممتازة الى الخارج.

6- اختلاف النظرة للمهندس من قبل المجتمع وبالطبع للأسوء كما نرى فى حياتنا اليومية.​





اسباب المشكلة:
تعددت الاسباب . . . . . 
1- بالطبع نسبة البطالة الزائده فى مصرنا ( وأسبابها كثرة عدد المهندسين المتخرجين سنويا سواء من الجامعات الحكومية او الخاصة , انخفاض فى عدد المشاريع التى تقام فى مصر نظرا لقوانين البناء وصعوبة استخراج الرخص وعدم البناء على الاراضى الزراعية وارتفاع ثمن المواد الخام حديد واسمنت وخلافه... الخ) مما أدى الى زيادة عدد المهندسين وقلة فرص العمل الامر الذى فرض على بعض المهندسين الخضوع لفرص العمل برواتب قد تصل الى 250 جنيه كما ذكر البعض ولهذا اسباب عده منها:
أ- وصول الشاب المهندس لمرحلة يجب فيها ان يعتمد على نفسه ليعيش ويتزوج وخلافه ( ويجب الا ننسى بان هناك من المهندسين من لا يجد قوت يومه لذلك يوافق على العمل بأى راتب)
ب- قد يرى البعض ان العمل بمرتب منخفض هو افضل من عدمه حيث سيزيده ذلك خبره فكأنه يشترى الخبرة.

2- طمع المقاولين واصحاب المكاتب والشركات , وظلمهم للمهندسين واستغلال ظروفهم التى فرضتها الحياه عليهم.

3- وجود حارس قضائى على نقابة المهندسين والتى من شأنها النهوض بالمهنه وممتهنيها , ولا يخفى عليكم تأثير وجود الحارس القضائى هذا من عدمه.

4- بعض المهندسين غيرالشرفاء الذين يقللوا من شأن المهندس المصرى بالخارج (اقصد الخليج خاصة) والضغط على الوتر الحساس لديهم.

5- خطأ بعض المهندسين الذين يوافقوا على العمل بالخارج بمرتبات عالية نسبيا ولكنها بالنسبة لرواتب البلد التى يعمل بها لا تشبع ولا تغنى من جوع.​





اقتراحات لحل المشكلة:
حلول بعيدة المدى:
1- يجب العمل تحت مظلة شرعية قوية تحمى حقوقنا وتدافع عنها , واغلب الظن ان هذه المظلة هى نقابة المهندسين المصريه , ولان النقابة تحت الحراسة فلابد من مسانده ودعم كل من يحاول فك الحراسة.
وهذه روابط للتعريف بمشكلة الحراسة ومحاولات فك الحراسة
نحو نقابة مهندسين مستقلة http://elshehab.net/eng_nekaba

2- يجب وجود مساندة قوية من رجال لهم وزنهم مثل رجال الاعمال واصحاب شركات المقاولات الكبيرة واعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى.​

حلول فورية:
1- نشر هذا الموضوع ليصل الى اكبر عدد من المهندسين المصريين ويمكن ذلك عن طريق
أ- النشر فى المنتديات وغرف الدردشه على اختلاف انواعها ( لا يشترط ان تكون هندسية).
ب- النشر المباشر فيمكنكم تصوير وتوزيع هذا المقال او النشر الغير مباشر بأن تحدث كل من تعرف عن المشكلة والاقتراحات الموضوعه لحل المشكله.
جـ - محاولة نشر المشكلة فى شتى وسائل الاعلان المسموعه والمقروءة والمرئية.
د - افتتاح موقع خاص ينشر المشكلة ويدعم الحلول المقترحة.

2- عند التقدم الى عمل اشترط اشياء تحفظ لك حقوقك مثل:
أ- العمل من 8 الى 4 وما يتعدى ذلك يحسب بالساعه.
ب- مرتب المهندس حديث التخرج لا يقل عن 750 جنيه.
جـ - العمل بعد الساعه 4 حتى 6 الساعه ب 5 جنيه وبعد الساعه6 الساعه ب 7.5 جنيه
د- العمل فى مجال واحد فقط من( تصميم , تنفيذ , رسم اتوكاد , حصر , الخ)
هـ - السنه خبره تستحق الزياده 25%
و- بدل انتقال فى حالة ارتفاع تكلفة الانتقال الى الموقع.

3- محاولة عرض المشكلة فى مجلة نقابة المهندسين حيث انها لها شعبيه هندسية واسعه
وهذا هو عنوانها http://www.eea.org.eg/megalla/.

4- رفع شكونا حاليا لكل من نقابة المهندسين ووزارة القوى العامله والهجرة
وهذا هو موقع نقابة المهندسين http://www.eea.org.eg

5- بالنسبة لموضوع الاضراب او الامتناع عن العمل ( فهو مرفوض من قبل الادارة ).

6- توصيل المشكلة للمسؤلين ويمكن ذلك بمراسلتهم او حتى بالتوجه بوفد رسمي من الاخوة في المنتدي الي بعض القيادات في مجلس الشعب والي مجلس ادارة النقابة والي مجلس الوزراء وطلب عمل كادر للمهندسين ومساوة المهندسين في القطاع الخاص باخوانهم في قطاعات البترول والشركات الاجنبية العاملة في مصر.

7- مقابلة عمداء كليات الهندسة وطرح الفكرة عليهم وطرح المشكلة حتي يتم مناقشتها مع الطلبة المهندسين حتى لا ينهجوا نهج اخوانهم الذين سبقوهم.

8- عمل نموذج يضم توقيعات المتضررين من المشكلة (اعتقد انه يصعب تنفيذ ذلك الا اذا كانت هناك طريقه الكترونيه لذلك)

9- مراسلة اصحاب الشركات والمكاتب وتنبيههم ان استغلالهم لظروف المهندسين لا يقره شرع او دين
وتذكيرهم بقول الله تعالى (( ولا تبخسوا الناس اشيائهم ))
وايضا (( ويل للمطففين*1* الذين اذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون*2* واذا كالوهم او وزنوهم يخسرون))​





والمطلوب الان
ارائكم بخصوص تنفيذ ما تم التوصل اليه من اقتراحات بالاضافه الى database
مثل العناوين البريدية للشركات والمكاتب وللسفارات ولاعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى واى معلومات ممكن ان تفيدنا فى هذا الموضوع. . الخ


[/FRAME]​


----------



## step6 (28 أغسطس 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> 2- عند التقدم الى عمل اشترط اشياء تحفظ لك حقوقك مثل:
> 
> 
> أ- العمل من 8 الى 4 وما يتعدى ذلك يحسب بالساعه.
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​اخى العزيز الغالى المهندس عمرو شكرا لك ولأقتراحاتك ولى بعض الملاحظات على الحلول لمقترحات المشكلة وخاصة فى الفكرة الثانية ارجو ان تتقبلها بصدر رحب وكذلك اخوانا المهندسين 
1-مرتب 750جنية هذا مرتب قليل وليس كافى بمهندس حديث التخرج وارى ان يكون المرتب هو 1500 جنية
2- بالنسبة لساعات العمل الاضافية سأسرد لكم فقرة من قانون العمل السعودي خاصة بهذا الجزء 
(( عدد ساعات العمل اليومية بالنسبة لاى عامل هى 8 ساعات يومية واى زيادة عن ذلك يتم حساب الساعة عن طريق تقسم الراتب الشهرى على 30 عدد ايام الشهر ثم على 8 عدد ساعات العمل اليومى ثم يتم ضرب الناتج فى رقم 1.5يعطى لك الساعة الاوفر تايم وذلك حتى تكون ثابتة لمختلف الراوتب)
3- رايي ان يتم منح المهندس راتب شهر مكأفاة عن كل سنة عمل (مثلما موجود فى دول الخليج)او ياخذ نسبة محددة من الربح فى حالة اشرافة او تنفيذة اوتصميمة ل اى مشروع
4 - بالنسبة لزيادة الراتب يتم زيادة الراتب فى حالة انتهاء العقد سواء كان عقدا شهريا او سنويا وفى حالة اثبات المهندس كفاءتة يتم اعطائة بدل مكأفات زيادة بدون النظر لمدة العقد وخلاف الزيادة
5 _يجب التامين على كل المهندسين فى التامينات الاجتماعية وكذلك اسرة المهندس وفى حالة مرض المهندس لا قدر الله يتم علاجة على حساب التامينات.
6- تخيلوا معى يوما واحدا 
يوم واحد فقط 
لم يذهب فية المهندسين الى العمل
كم ستخسر الدولة وكم سيخسرون اصحاب العمل عن ذلك اليوم؟؟؟
7- يجب ان توفر نقابات المهندسين للمهندسين خدمات من توفير شقق سكنية خاصة بالمهندسين وتكون شقق راقية ومدعومة من الحكومة وبقروض طويلة الاجل وتكون مخفضة وفى مختلف الاماكن
8_ وكذلك توفر لهم رحلات مناسبة باسعار مناسبة لهم وكذلك تخصيص يوم فى الشهر لعرض مشاكل المهندسين وعمل الاقتراحات اللازمة لهم وحلها
9 _ لا تنسوا بان رواتب المدرسين زادات ولهم مكافاة امتحان اخر كل عام وكذلك رواتب الاطباء والصيادلة ولم تزيد رواتب المهندسين 
10- اخوانى المهندسين لا تنسوا ايضا كم كلفتنا كليات الهندسة من مصاريف وكم تعبنا فيها وبذلنا جهدا فيها من رسم لوحات ودورات كموبيتر وحضور ومن امتحانات معقدة ويوم كامل مشحون بالمحاضرات والسكاشن وضغط عصبى على طالب الهندسة وعلى اسرتة ايضا اليس من حق هذا المهندس ان يجنى ثمار جهده
وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الديب (29 أغسطس 2006)

اخي steps 6 بارك الله فيك وحفظك بس يا ريت كل الاخوة المهندسين تتجاوب معانا والله المستعان


----------



## معمارية مغمورة (29 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا مهندسين مصر مطحونين .... ماعدا انا:80: لاني و بلا فخر بشتغل في وظيفة حكومية في مدينة مبارك للبحث العلمي 
ال بحث علمي ال طب انا معمارية مالي و مال البحث العلمي:63: 
الي يشوف فتكر اني حاجة محصلتش عشان بشتغل في المدينة بس الحقيقة اني من ساعة ما اروح الشغل 7.30 لحد 5.30 مش بعمل حاجة لان الروتين عايز ورقة استمارة مش عارفة ايه عشان فلان يمضيها و كمان الميزانية السنه دي متنفعش نعمل مشاريع جديدة و هكذا الروتين الممل لحد ما نسيت اني معمارية و نسيت الهندسة و العمارة و مقدميش غيرها لان مفيش اصلا شغل 
علي فكرة انا برضه مهندسة من اسكندرية
معمارية مغمورة في بئر الروتين الممل:


----------



## إسلام (29 أغسطس 2006)

يااااااااااااااه... هو أنا كنت نايم الفترة دي كلها...
ما أخدتش بالي من الموضوع إلا دلوقتي...
أنا معانا قلباً و قالباً 
هو مش عيب إن فراش في مأمورية الضرائب يأخذ أكثر من مهندس محترم بوزارة الكهرباء -و أنا لا أقلل من الفراشين لا سمح الله لكن كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنزلوا الناس منازلهم-
يعني مش كفايا الحراسة اللي على النقابة، و مش عارفين نستفيد من أي حاجة فيها؟؟؟

قولوا لحكومة مصر عيب عليكم إن مهندسين مصر يبقا حالهم بالمنظر دا... لابد من عمل شئ...
و لدي اقتراحات في هذا الموضوع سوف أتممها و أكتبها إن شاء الله...
هذا، و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..


----------



## عبدالقوى (29 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء هذا الموقع للحكومه المصريه يمكن رفع الشكوى إليه
http://www.egypt.gov.eg/arabic/default.asp


----------



## habeeba (29 أغسطس 2006)

انا اول ما قريت الموضوع المهم ده و شاركت فيه بدأت أتضايق و اتخنق من شغلي لدرجه اني فكرت أقعد في البيت, مكانش قدامي غير مديري ادخل و انقله اني مستاءه من الموضوع ده, وكان رده اصعب و اصعب........مهاجمه منه و ان سعر المهندس خريج 2003 بره كده ومش اكتر لدرجة انه اتراهن معايا عللى فلوس لو سعر المهندس بره اعلى من كده و ان الفلوس مش كل حاجه الصحه اهم و انه عمره ما بص للفلوس عشان كده نجح (عمرو ما بص للفلوس لأن مرتبه ضعفي 5مرات طبعا)
وكانت النتيجه صداع مزمن واكتئاب لمده يومين و زهق وخنقه من الشغل و ملــــــــــــــــل و ربنا يستر بيتهيألي دي الأعراض الأولى للأنتحار67


----------



## habeeba (29 أغسطس 2006)

غير كده يا جماعه قصاد المهاجمه دي....الدوام من 7 لــ 4 لو اتأخرت الصبح أو مشيت بدري ربع ساعه بالكتير يتصل تليفونيا (انتي فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن) يعني حقي يهاجمني فيه للكن حقه لازم ياخده بالضبط .....معلش يا جماعه بصدعكو احكي معاكم احسن ما تكون نهايتي مستشفى المجانين بسبب بندق


----------



## asatstr (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الأعزاء المهندسين العرب
أنا مهندس من الأسكندرية حديث التخرج دفعة 2006 
مشروعي تصميم المنشاءات الخرسانية المسلحة حصلت علي تقدير أمتياز في المشروع وكمان كنت الثاني علي المشروع وكان ترتيبي علي الدفعة 28
وصممت في المشروع ضمن الثلاث منشاءات المطلوب تصميمها فندق 21 دور النظام الأنشائي له flat slab ومدعم بCores & Shear walls ونظام التأسيس له لبشه خرسانية مع قواعد منفصله الكل مرتكز علي خوازيق
يعني مشروع قوي وكان فيه شغل كتير والحمد لله رب العالمين وفقني فيه

حترك لكم تقدير هذا المشروع وتقدير المهندس العمله
أنتوا عرفين أنا بشتغل أيه دلوقتي 
بشتغل في مكتب هندسي باليل بمرتب أكثر من زهيد 
هل هذا هو تقدير أصحاب العمل والدكترة لنا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
أحنا حالنا في تدهور مستمر 
نفسي واحد يقلي أعمل أيه أو ألاقي شغل يقدرني فين؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخوكم م/ أيمن الطنطاوي
أن شاء الله أحاول عن قريب تنزيل المشروع بتاعي كامل علي المنتدي

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد الديب (29 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا جماعة التحرك لو ماكنش من اكتر من جهة وعلي كافة المستويات بصراحة اقول ليك انسوا اني حد يساءل فيكوا لازم كله يتحرك والاخوة المشرفين يترجموا جميع ماحدث في هذا الموضوع ويتم عمل لجنة موفدة من المنتدي وكافة االمنتديات الهندسية الاخري والتحرك الي كافة المسئولين وانا يا جماعة مخفتش ورحت للسفارة في السعودية ولقيت تعاون ياريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 90"]كن متفائلا
الحملات الإلكترونية.. تحرك أمواج الرأي العام!

عقب اشتعال معركة الرسوم الدانماركية المسيئة للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في يناير 2006، نجحت مجموعات كبيرة من نشطاء الإنترنت في توحيد جهودها لشن حملة مقاطعة عربية وإسلامية ضخمة على الشركات الدانماركية أدت لخسارة هذه الشركات تجارتها مع الدول العربية من منتجات الألبان، وغلق مصانع نتيجة هذه المقاطعة.
وعندما نشرت عدة صحف أوروبية وأمريكية استطلاعات رأي خبيثة تسأل فيها قراءها بوضوح إذا ما كانوا يرون أن على هذه الصحف أن تعيد نشر الرسوم المسيئة مرة أخرى، وبدأت الكفة تميل في البداية لصالح من يوافقون على إعادة نشر الرسوم، سارع العديد من النشطاء والمجموعات البريدية بحملات رصد وتحريض ضخمة على الإنترنت للمسلمين للدخول على مواقع هذه الصحف للتصويت، فانقلب التصويت تمامًا في عدة مواقع صحفية لصالح رفض النشر.

تجاهل فرضوخ
وفي فبراير الماضي 2006 نشر "جوجل" على موقعه على الإنترنت إعلانًا لشركة سيارات ألمانية شهيرة يصور شخصًا عربيًّا يلبس الكوفية الفلسطينية ويركب سيارة الشركة لينفذ بها عملية إرهابية ضد تجمع من الأطفال والنساء، فتنفجر السيارة من الداخل فقط ويموت الإرهابي وتظل السيارة سليمة، وعندما احتج قراء عرب على هذا الإعلان السيئ تجاهلتهم إدارة الموقع!.
ولكن عندما شدّد عدد من نشطاء الإنترنت العرب والمسلمين حملتهم على الموقع، وأبلغوا إدارة الموقع أنهم سيقومون بحملة ضده وضد شركة السيارات الألمانية، وهددوا بوضوح بتحويل هذه الحملة إلى حملة مقاطعة شعبية عربية وإسلامية على غرار ما جرى للمنتجات الدانماركية، رضخت إدارة الموقع والشركة وأوقفوا الإعلان في اليوم الثاني مباشرة.
وفي إبريل 2006، نشر موقع إلكتروني متخصص في مكافحة الحملات الإلكترونية حملة ضد فضائيات عربية للغناء متهمة بترويج العري والفحش والإباحية، ونشر قائمة سوداء بهذه الفضائيات ومن يروجون لهذا العري من المطربين أو المنتجين أو أصحاب المحطات الفضائية، ودفع هذا بعض المسئولين في مواقع للتواصل مع هذا الموقع ونفي أنهم يشجعون أغاني العري والإباحية، وطلب رفع اسمهم من القائمة السوداء، فيما انبرى مسئولو محطات فضائية أخرى لتبرئة أنفسهم من هذه التهمة، وتأكيد أنهم لا يبثون سوى الأغاني المحترمة.

مقومات النجاح
والحقيقة أن تجارب الحملات الإلكترونية تشير بوضوح إلى أن نجاح أي معادلة للضغط الإلكتروني وجعل الحملات تنجح، يعتمد أكثر على 3 عناصر مهمة هي:
(الأول): هو الإصرار والإلحاح، بمعنى مواصلة الحملة دون يأس، ومواصلة الاتصال المباشر بمن تستهدف الحملة التأثير عليهم، سواء كانوا أصحاب محطات فضائية أو رؤساء شركات إعلانية أو منتجين أو غيرهم.
(الثاني): هو التواصل بين نشطاء الإنترنت ووسائل الإعلام والصحافة التي تقوم في هذه الحالة بدور الموصل بين هذه الحملات والجمهور الأعرض والأكبر غير المهتم بالإنترنت، بمعنى نقل الحملة من شاشة الكمبيوتر إلى صفحات الصحف والمجلات، وبالتالي إلقاء الضوء عليها بصورة كبرى.
(الثالث): قدرتها على توصيل احتجاجاتها أو أفكارها للمسئولين.
ويضاف لهذا عنصر رابع مهم، هو المبادرة بشكر من يتجاوب مع الحملات، وليس فقط مهاجمته في البداية، كي يشعر بأهمية الأمر ومدى قوة الطرف الآخر، ويدفعه هذا مستقبلا لمراعاة مشاعر هؤلاء الرافضين.
وتشير تجارب عديدة للحملات الإلكترونية منذ حملات مقاطعة السلع الأمريكية على خلفية الانتفاضة الفلسطينية ثم غزو العراق، وحتى حملات مكافحة العري أو التصدي للإساءة الدانماركية وغيرها، إلى أن هذه الحملات نجحت؛ لأن القائمين عليها تميزوا بالصبر والإصرار الشديد أو "الزن" المستمر والثبات على الموقف لإجهاض خطط الخصوم في اللعب على وتر الإرهاق أو الزهق الذي سيصيب القائمين على الحملات بعد فترة.
والأهم أنهم تواصلوا مع وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وبعثوا بأخبار حملاتهم إلى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة بحيث شكلوا معا فريق عمل يقوم من خلاله النشطاء بقيادة الحملات، وتقوم الصحف ووسائل الإعلام بإلقاء الضوء على هذه الحملات والتعريف بها على نطاق واسع.
أيضا هذه الحملات -التي تقوم على جهد عدد قليل من الأفراد- ينبغي ألا تقاس بمدى نجاحها أو عدد المشاركين فيها، ولكن بقدرتها على توصيل الاحتجاج إلى المسئولين والتعبير عن الجماهير وحقوقها وحرياتها.
وبالتالي فجوهر نجاح الحملات الإلكترونية في الاستمرار والإصرار من مديريها وعدم اليأس من تحقيق إنجاز أو أثر أو توصيل الاحتجاج؛ ففي الكثير من الحملات التي قام بها بعض النشطاء خمد الاهتمام وفتر حماس القائمين عليها بعد فترة فانتهت الحملة إلى لا شيء، وعلى العكس نجحت ناشطة مثل إيمان بدوي أكثر من مرة في تغيير مواقف شركات محلية ودولية نتيجة إصرارها على المتابعة.
وفي كثير من الأحيان كنت أشفق على القائمين على بعض الحملات وأهمل متابعتها خصوصا لو كانت حملات صعبة التحقق، وأستغرب عدم يأس أصحابها وإصرارهم على إرسال تفاصيل حملاتهم الإلكترونية لي على بريدي حتى يمتلئ، ولكن فجأة تبدأ ثمار هذا الإصرار في الظهور وتبدأ خطوات النجاح.

صبر وإصرار
وكمثال على الصبر، ظلت الناشطة "إيمان بدوي" تتفاوض مع إدارة موقع جوجل بشأن إعلان السيارة المسيء قرابة 3 أسابيع دون جدوى، وعندما استمر نشر الإعلان، عادت الناشطة لترسل "رسالة أخيرة" مستفيدة من زخم حملات المقاطعة ضد الإساءة الدانماركية تقول فيها: "حسنًا.. مر 24 يومًا وأرى أنكم لا تبالون بالموضوع.. لقد أرسلت لكم أطالب بأقل شيء وهو تغيير هذا العنوان القبيح ولم أتلق أي رد...!!! حسنًا... كما تعلمون فهناك حملة ضخمة للغاية هذه الأيام على مستوى العالم العربي والإسلامي ضد الصحيفة (يولاندز بوستن التي نشرت رسوما كاريكاتيرية مسيئة للرسول) والحكومة الدانماركية.. أعتقد أنني سأنتهز هذه الفرصة وهؤلاء الناس في قمة الغضب فعلا وأرى ما يمكن عمله معكم.. شكرا على عدم ردكم وعدم اهتمامكم، ولكن لا تقولوا إنني لم أحذركم".
ولم تكتفِ بهذا، وإنما وضعت لهم، لتأكيد مصداقية التهديد، رابطة عريضة بالتوقيعات ضد الدانمارك يتم فيه جمع التوقيعات بشكل كبير للغاية "لأريهم فقط ماذا يمكننا عمله"، فجاء الرد بسرعة هذه المرة بالاستجابة.
وهنا جاءت فكرة الشكر، بإرسال رسائل شكر لموقع جوجل على هذا الموقف، خاصة أن له (جوجل) موقفا آخر يحسب له وهو رفضه طلب الحكومة الأمريكية التجسس على زائريه ومتابعة من يدخلون ويبحثون عن أشياء محددة.
وسبق أن نجح نشطاء الإنترنت في وقف بعض الإعلانات التلفزيونية الخليعة في المنطقة العربية للإعلان عن سلع ومشروبات، بعدما شنوا حملة رسائل بريدية لمسئولي هذه الشركات يهددونها بمقاطعة منتجاتها؛ وهو ما اضطر أصحاب هذه السلع لوقف هذه الإعلانات.
وهناك أيضا أمثلة عديدة أخرى لحملات قامت بها مجموعة "قلوب في واحد" أو هارتس أون وان التي تشرف عليها "فريدة فراولة"، ومجموعة "حوار" التي يشرف عليها "أحمد مخيمر"، أبرزها حملات مقاطعة شركة التليفونات المصرية الأرضية بسبب رفع أسعار فاتورة التليفونات، ونجحت هذه الحملات في إجبار الشركة على مراجعة خطط رفع الأسعار، عندما انتقل الأمر من حيز الإنترنت إلى الإعلام والفضائيات وعقدت ندوات عديدة للجمهور.
وطبيعي أن التجاوب يكون أكبر في حالة مس هذه الحملات لأمور تهم غالبية فئات الشعب واحتياجاته الضرورية أخلاقيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا.

ضد الرقابة
بل إن هناك تجربة طريفة للفنان خالد الصاوي في منع الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية من حظر بعض أعماله المسرحية لأنها تمس مساحات سياسية جريئة، وذلك عن طريق الانضمام للمجموعات البريدية وتفعيل حملات محددة كان أهمها حملة المساندة لمسرحيته الجريئة "اللعب في الدماغ" والتي قدمها في مطلع عام 2004 على مسرح الهناجر، وكان يتوقع تعرضها لمقص الرقيب لولا وقوف الجماهير ومساندتهم لهذا العرض؛ إذ نجح النشر الإلكتروني والمساندة للمسرحية في الترويج لها على نطاق واسع وخلق شعبية كبيرة لها، ولفت أنظار الجمهور لها لحضورها بشكل مكثف.
والحقيقة أنني عندما فكرت في بداية انتشار هذه الحملات الإلكترونية منذ بداية هذا القرن الجديد عام 2000، لاحظت أن القائمين عليها نشطون للغاية، ففكرت في اختراع مصطلح يجمع بين النشاط والإنترنت، وكان اسم "نشطاء الانتفاضة" منتشرا في ذلك الحين، ففكرت في إطلاق مصطلح "نشطاء الإنترنت" عليهم؛ لأن نشاطهم بالفعل غير عادي وربما يشجع على حريته أن الإنترنت نشاط جديد واسع وحر يسمح بحرية التعبير.
وقد أصبح المصطلح شائعا الآن في الصحافة العربية والأجنبية وهناك اهتمام به من قبل باحثين غربيين التقيت بهم للحديث عن هؤلاء "النشطاء"، والمقصود بهم الشباب العربي العادي الذي يستغل الإنترنت في التعبير عن نفسه كحزب سياسي، أو تثقيف باقي الشباب عبر نقل موضوعات وتقارير وتحليلات أو معلومات، أو مطالبتهم بنصرة قضية عربية ما في الغرب عبر التصويت الإلكتروني، وهكذا.
وأهمية هؤلاء النشطاء أنهم يتحدثون عبر الإنترنت بحرية دون قيود بحيث باتوا يشكلون أحزابا عربية على الإنترنت أكثر جرأة في طرح الأفكار والانتقادات والاقتراحات.

نتائج وثمار
وتبقى الإشارة إلى رصد أهم هذه النتائج وردود الأفعال المترتبة على انتشار هذا المصطلح على النحو التالي:
- أصبحت الصحف التي بدأت رصد هذه الظاهرة، أشبه بوسيلة اتصال بين هؤلاء النشطاء والصحافة العربية لنقل أفكارهم الإلكترونية إلى الصحافة المطبوعة؛ وهو ما فعّل وقوّى دورهم على الإنترنت وخلق رابطة بين العمل الإلكتروني والصحافة المطبوعة، بل وأصبحت هناك لاحقا صحافة إلكترونية.
- أدى نشر عدد من أفكار وخطط هؤلاء النشطاء لنتائج إيجابية، وعلى سبيل المثال أدت دعوات النشطاء في إحدى المرات لمقاطعة سلع وبضائع شركات تنشر الرقص والخلاعة في إعلانات التلفزيون الخاصة بها لقيام هذه الشركات بمنع نشر هذه الإعلانات الخليعة (مثال: إعلان عصائر إيزي موزو في مصر)، وقيام رئيس الشركة بالكتابة إلى هؤلاء النشطاء بأنه أوقف الإعلان.
كما أدت حملات المقاطعة عبر الإنترنت لمحال الأغذية السريعة مثل ماكدونالدز وغيرها لتوضيح هذه الشركات -في حملات إعلانية ضخمة- أنها شركات وطنية ولكنها تأخذ فقط الاسم الأجنبي وتقدم منتجات من السوق الوطنية؛ وهو ما ساهم في تقبل المجتمع لها تدريجيا، كما سعت هذه الشركات للمساهمة في مشاريع خيرية لتبرئة نفسها.
- أصبح من المعتاد أخذ رأي نشطاء الإنترنت -الذين قد يكونون أحزابا سياسية محظورة أو قوى اجتماعية لا تجد فرصة للتعبير عن نفسها بحرية- في العديد من القضايا العربية، وباتوا رقما في معادلة الرأي العام المصري وجزءا من المجتمع المدني.
- اهتمت مراكز أبحاث عربية وأجنبية بفكرة النشطاء، والتقت مع باحثين أجانب مهتمين بها، كما أصبح النشطاء يصنفون في مرتبة "المجتمع المدني الحديث" كأشكال جديدة له.[/FRAME][/CENTER]


----------



## Eladly_group (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أولا الى المهندسه حبيبه أنا مش متفاجئ لأنى برده سمعت نفس الرد من صاحب شركه مره فى مقابله و قاللى أنا مش شغال عشان الفلوس بس الصراحه لقيت نفسى برد عليه تلقائى :أنا بقى شغال عشان الفلوس
و م/أيمن طنطاوى أولا ألف مبروك على التخرج 
وثانيا لا تندم على تفوقك لأن العلم له قيمه زى ما د/ أشرف رجب قال لنا مره(أخوك خريج اسكندريه 2005)
بس المهم صدقنى انت و دفعتك و كل اللى بعدكم ان انتم اللى لازم تقفوا معانا لأن احنا زى ما قالها أحد الزملاء قالوا لنا انتم بتتعلموا و و الله ما فى حد علمنا حرف الا الوقفه من طلعة الشمس الى غروبها 
صدقنى ما فيش حد بيعلم حد و لكن انت اللى بتعلم نفسك 
المهم كلكم عارفين برنامج القاهره اليوم
أنا بفكر ان ده يكون الخطوه الجايه!!!!!!!!!!!!ايه رأيكم ان يتم نشر الموضوع عليه بسبب شعبيته


----------



## احمد الديب (30 أغسطس 2006)

والله اخي الغالي محمد عادلي احييك علي هذه الفكرة بس يا ريت يتم تنفيذها ونكسلش


----------



## جلجل2006 (30 أغسطس 2006)

انا اللى كنت عامل موضوع مشابه يا جماعة
فى الحقيقة انا جالى الموضوع فى ***** وقلت لازم زى مكان مكتوب انى انشره لاكبر عدد ممكن اقدر عليه عشان كده حطيته هنا فى المنتدى ولم اكن اعلم انه موجود مسبقا وو ضعته كما جائنى بال***** ولم اضف او انقص منه شيئا ارجو الا يحدث اى سوء فهم وبما ان الموضوع رجع لكم تانى معنى كده انه وصل لناس كتير لدرجة انه رجع لكم
وياريت تقبلونى اخ لكم فى المنتدى


----------



## Eladly_group (30 أغسطس 2006)

انشاء الله مفيش كسل لكن عمرو أديب لسه مرجعشى بث مباشر
و بانسبه للمهندس جلجل برافو ان انت بتنشر الموضوع و اطلب من اللى بتبعتهولهم انهم ينشروه 
و ربنا يوفقنا و فعلا نكون يد واحده


----------



## asatstr (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة احنا لو سكتنا علي هذا الموضوع 
أبشركم أن كل المهندسين المتفوقين علميا وعمليا سيتركوا البلد تخرب وميهمش عشان أحنا مبنخدش حقنا
أذا كان من أول حياتهم بندمرهم ونحسسهم أنهم ملهمش لزمة وكل العلم ألي تعبو في تحصيله وفهمه بيستحقره بهذه الصورة يبقي أذاي عوزنا ننتج ونعلي بالبلد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!! نفسي حد يقد يجوبني علي هذا السؤال؟؟؟!!
يبقي في النهاية لما حد من الخارج يعرض علينا شغل لأنه قدرنا ولكن أستغل ظروفنا المعنوية من ناحيه المرتب الضعيف في مصر يبقي محدش يزعل ويقول ليه بنقبل بمرتبات ضعيفة من الخارج أقل من أصحاب البلد سواء علمه قدك أو أقل منك..

ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

والله ولي التوفيق

م/ أيمن الطنطاوي


----------



## ayham87 (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع في غاية الأهمية ولكن عندنا في الأردن رغم تدني رواتب المهندسين بمختلف تخصصاتهم الا أن نقابة المهندسين وضعت حد ادنى للراتب حسب المؤهلات والخبرة وووو
وهذا الحد يجب أن تلتزم به الشركات والمؤسسات


----------



## نبعة المدينة (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*كفايه والا لسه*

كفايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*كفايه ولا لسه*

:3: كفايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

** السلام عليكم

انا بالنسبه لى يا جماعة 

انا خريج 2006 من المنصورة هندسة مدنية - مشروع التخرج منشات خرسانية بتقدير امتياز

اثناء دراستى بالكلية وخاصة بالسنة النهائية اثناء المشروع الدكتور كان محسسنا ان احنا عملة نادرة 

ولة الحق فى ذلك لانة درس لنا بعض الامور التى نادرا ما تدرس فى مصر او فى اى مكان

ولكن كلامكم لا يطمئن

على العموم انا حاليا مرشح ضابط بالجيش و هسمع الخبر الاكيد باذن الله فى 12/9/2006
امر من اثنين يا دخول الجيش وندخل فى عالم تانى بعيد عنكم او تاجيل ونصبح فى بوتقة واحدة
وفى الحالتين قلبى معاكم


----------



## firasna (3 سبتمبر 2006)

حبايبي يبدو انها حالة مستشرية في العالم العربي000نحن في العراق رواتبنا في بداية التعيين والحصول على وظيفة لا تتجاوز 100 دولار تصورا ذلك


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

العراق كانت من افضل البلاد فى الرواتب 

ولكن المشكلة فى حالة عدم الاستقرار الحالى بها والمشكلة الى مش باين لها نهاية


----------



## haytham_3amer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

احنا لو متحركناش وعملنا راى عام قوى هنموت من الجوع ويبقى اللى مش متعلم اتساوى بينا... واللهى ساعات بيكون اللى مش متعلمين عندهم اراضى وعقارات


----------



## شهاب الحق (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم عاوز اعرف فين باقي الردود اللي بتيجي على ال***** بتاعي؟؟؟


----------



## kiero (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا معاكم يا جماعه فى الموضوع(تضاؤل مرتبات المهندسين),وبالمناسبه, انا طالب فى كلية هندسة اسكندريه, قسم مدنى, وانا معاكم لانى نزلت مواقع كتير الحمد لله وعارف اد ايه المهندس المدنى بيتعب, وبيعمل حاجات كتير غير التنفيذ, 
واتعاملت مع مهندسين كتير وعارف اد ايه بيتعبوا,بس على فكره , الناس ساعات بتاخد فكره مش كويسه عن المهندسين بسبب المهندسين نفسهم, لان بعضهم متكبر ومغرور(معووج) بمعنى ادق, وبيبقوا مغرورين بلا اساس حتى.المهم انى معاكم وانا اول مره اشاؤك برايى فى المنتدى, بس بجد المنتدى عاجبنى جدا واتمنى انى اكون عضو فعال فيه. فى أمان الله, السلام عليكم


----------



## abokafas (7 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الكلام كلام حقيقى 
حيث يجب أن نقف وقفة حقيقية إيجابية( = ليست سلبية ) لنأخذ حقنا
فأدرى الناس بالحق هم أصحابه


----------



## احمد الديب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء لم اريد ان اشارك في الموضوع من فترة طويلة لاري ثمار ما كنا نطمح ان يتحقق ولالسف لم يتحقق الا اجزاء من ما كنا نطمح اخواني ان لم تهتموا بهذا الموضوع ويتم التنسيق والتحرك باجابية فسوف ننتظر ما هو اسواء وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ان تعامل المجتمع مع شريحة المهندسين بهذا التدني والاستغلال يودي لهروب الكفاءات لخارج البلاد وياريت للمنطقة العربية فقط ( اي هجرة داخلية داخل الوطن العربي من العرب للعرب)
ولكن الطامة الكبري هي الهروب للعالم الغربي والمساعدة في تنميتة وازدهارة بحيث لا يكون للمسلمين حق في ان يستفيدوا من علم أبنائهم النابغين فنظل في زيل الامم
وذلك كلة بسبب بعدنا جميعن عن روح الاسلام "الدين المعاملة" "اوعطوا الاجير حقة قبل ان يجف عرقة" او كما قال المصطفي صلي اللة علية وسلم
فنحن كمسلمين نستكثر علي بعضنا المال او حتي العلم مع ان "خير الناس انفعهم للناس" او كما قال حبيبي المصطفي
وشكرا
اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمة او باحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك


----------



## احمد الديب (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء احب ان ابلغكم انه اليوم 10/9/2006 يتم في نقابة الاطباء والصيادلة يتم مناقشة كادر خاص لللاطباء والصيادلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سؤال لكم وللاخوة المشرفين اليس لنا حق ان يعرض موضوعنا في نقابة المهندسين بمصر او باي بلد عربي فيها نفس المشكلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## محمد شفيق اسماعيل (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اخوكم معماري / محمد شفيق اسماعيل 
يرجع السبب في تدني مرتب المهندس المصري في عدم التزام كل منا ان يقدر قيمة عمله و قبوله اي مرتب حتى يستطيع العيش في ظروف الحياة الطاحنة 
و انا اطلب من كل زميل التحلي بالصبر و الا يقلل من قيمة نفسه و عمله بقبول اي عمل و السلام 
ان مهنة الهندسة بكافة فروعها من ارقى المهن على مستوى العالم و لك عزيزي المهندس الزميل ان تقارن ما تتقاضاه من راتب بحجم اقل مشروع قمت بتصميمه او تنفيذه و لو اصبح مقابل التصميم 2 % من قيمة المشروع و مقابل التنفيذ 7 % و قمنا جميعا بالاصرار على هذه المبالغ لتغير وضع راتب المهندس في اي مكان 180 درجة


----------



## walaa-h (2 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة المشكلة ان المهندس الذى لا يعمل لمدة عامان او ثلاثة تقل فرصه فى العمل لذلك يضطر لقبول اى عمل وباى مرتب من اجل الخبرة التى ستحسن فرصه فيما بعد و طبعا الشركات تستغل حاجة المهندس الجديد للعمل وتكوين الخبرة وتقلل الراتب للاسف الموضوع اصبح مثل التجارة


----------



## محمد شفيق اسماعيل (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الزميل الفاضل 
اولا احب ان اشكرك على الحوار لان جميع المشكلات لا تحل الا بالحوار الهادف البناء 
و لكني اذكرك بان الاتحاد قوة 
و اذا و جدنا نقابة عربية موحدة على مستوى الدول العربية لتهتم بامر المهندس العربي بمختلف التخصصات من المحيط الى الخليج . لا ختلفت الصورة و هذا ما اتمنى ان اجده 
شكرا


----------



## محمد أشرف حتاتة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أردت أن أضيف بعض الملاحظات التي ممكن أن تكون سبب رئيسي في تدني مرتبات المهندسين

1-عدم وجود قانون عمل واضح وصريح يحمي حقوق العاملين وقانون العمل لو لاحظ الجميع غير محترم
2-الوظائف تسند للأقارب والمعارف والوسائط فيطر المهندس لقبول أي عرض بعد اليأس من الشركات المحترمة له
3-وضع شروط مجحفة لتعيين المهندسين مثل خبره 10 سنين في نقطة صغيرة قد يكون المهندس لايحتاج لأقل من شهرين لتكوين خبره جيده بها وغيرها
4- قانون القوه صاحب المال دائما هو الأقوى


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل : حل مشكلة الرواتب بالنسبة للمهندسين المدنيين المصريين ان يتم عمل تصنييف وهيكلة للرواتب عن طريق النقابة ويتم فرض ذلك بالمصادقة على عقود المهندسين من النقابة لضمان سير العملية فى الاتجاه الصحيح ومن يريد غير ذلك فليفعل وليست الحاجة هى التى تدفع المهندسين الى قبول الاجر الرخيص ولكن النفوس الضعيفه ومبدأ عصفور فى اليد ولا عشرة على الشجرة وعلى العموم المهندس المدنى المصرى كفاءة ليس لاحد ان يقارن به وذلك عن تجربه وهنا مشكلة اخرى هو ان الجميع العاملين بمجال مهنتنا ( نجار / حداد / بنا ) يعتبر نفسه مقاول ويتحكم فى مهندسين والنهايه ان العمليه تحتاج الى صبر وان شاء الله سوف يتم ايجاد حلول وليس فرضها بالنسبه للرواتب والمثل يقول ان المهندس المدنى كشكول ( سبعة مجالات يمنكه العمل بها ) لذلك نحن غير وشكرا


----------



## روان العطار (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
على فكره انا مهندسه من مجموع (8) مهندسين مؤقتين فى إداره واحدة نعمل بالسركى بأجر يومى (15) جنيه فى اليوم مخ اليوم مخصوم منه الجمعات والاجازات يعنى المرتب يتراوح من (240) الى (300) جنيه ونعمل على هذا الوضع من حوالى (8) سنين وكلنا وتزوجين وعندنا اولاد ومع ذلك نعمل كمهندسين مراكز وماسكين مع شغل الهندسه اكثر من عمليه وربنا يكون فى العون


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (10 مايو 2007)

اخوانى الأعزاء
بداية حل الأزمة منا نحن المهندسون فعندما نعرف ان النجار المسلح او الحداد يجمع فلوس آخر الشهر اكتر منا وكذلك فأقل بيت الآن يكلف مئات الألوف عندها فقط ستعرف كم تطلب كل شىء غلى ولزم ان ترتفع اجورنا ايضا وهذا هو الطبيعى (اذاى مالك حيبنى بيته ولا مقاول يكسبله 200 ولا 300 ألف فى شهر يرميلك حتى الف جنيه ويخلع) الحل انك تمسكهم من ايدهم اللى بتوجعهم ومتمضيش ع المستخلص غير لما تاخد حقك وتلعب معاهم الدنيئة ولو عرف يظبط ويمشى المستخلص من وراك علطول اشتكيه ومتسكتش 
واخيرا اخوانى 
إن لم تستذئب ........... أكلتك الذئاب


----------



## الشمس الكبيرة (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياجماعة المشكلة عمرها ماتتحل بدون تدخل الحكومة فى تحديد كادر للمهندسين القطاع الخاص والعام بحيث لايقل عنة المهندس حديث التخرج بحيث من يعين عنده احد المهندسين باقل منه يجب معاقبتة على الفور وبلطبع هذا الكادر يتناسب مع وضع المهندس الأجتماعى والمهنى وتجعلة نظيف اليد 0000000000000 وشكرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (12 مايو 2007)

احنا السبب والله يا جماعه احنا اللى رخصنا نفسنا وبمنتهى الصراحه وحصل قدامى كتير 

انى شغال فى مكتب وبعدين نطلب مهندسين ييجى كتير مثلا نسال عايز مرتبك يبقى كام يقوم المهندس يقول سعر 
يخش اللى بعده زى ما يكون كان عارف اللى قابله قال ايه ويقلل الى النص 
وشىء طبيعى ان هو اللى هيشتغل 

وهى دى المشكله


----------



## engramy (13 مايو 2007)

والله الموضوع محزن ومؤسف جدا

المشكلة إن المرتبات في القاهرة برضو متفاوته
يعني تبدأ من 400 وممكن توصل لغاية 4000 أو 5000

ومفيش مقياس غير الواسطة والمكان إلي هتقدر تحطك فيه


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم بداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الموضوع ممتاز جدااا جدا 
وانا اقول راي الشخصي في هذا الموضوع من فضل التجارب التي حدثت معي 
ولكن احب الرد علي الموضوع انظر اخي الفاضل الي كل المهندسين الذي لا يعمل الا القليل منهم والفترة التي تمر علي المهندس من بعد التخرج والضغط الذي مر بة في الفترة الاخيرة وهي فترة المشروع وبعد وذلك منهم الذي يخرج يجد باب المراحلة العسكرية في انتظارة ويجلس وفي الجيس علي مدار ثلاث سنوات علي درجة ضباط احتياط وقد طاع ثلاث سنوان من عمرة بلا فيدة ومنهم لا يدخل الجيش وقد يجلس في منزلة لا يعمل شيئاء لمدة سنة او سنتين في انتظار الفرصة لكي يثبت كفاتة 
فما النتظر اذا وجد عرض بلا راتب المهم انا يعمل 
اخي المشكلة ليست مشتركة مع كل مهندسين فبعض المهندسين ممكن ان يجلس طول عمرة بلا عمل ولا تكون هناك مشكلة لن الظروف المالية اللاسرة جيدة جدااا 
وبعض المهندسين يموت ويعمل في اي مكان دون النظر الي الراتب بسبب الظروف الشخصية الخاصة بة وكما نقول اصابع ايديك مششبة بعضها 
وفي التجربة الاخيرة كنت اعمل مهندس ضبظ جودة مع دكتور في احد المواقع وقال لي البداية سوف تكون 600 Le وبعد ماتثبت كفاتك سوف نزيد الراتب المهم كنت اعمل علي مدار 10 ساعات متواصلة في الشتاء المهم اذا اتي مساعد مع في الموقع لكي يساعدني علي الا عمال المهم انو جريج 
معهد خدمة اجتماعية وكمان لما حضر في الموقع قال اموت ولاادخل الموقع دي تاني بسبب ان الشغل كان تقيل جدا علية وانا من واجهة نظري ان الشغل كان خفيف وكمان محدش هيصدق كان بياخذ 
600 Le زاي وطبعا انا سبت الدكتور لانة مش عادل 
المهم اخي الكريم مشكور علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## م-اريج (13 مايو 2007)

يا اخواني والله الكل وضعه تعبان ولا تسالوا عن الرواتب عندنا في فلسطين وخاصه بسبب الاوضاع الحاليه.واغلب الشباب تركوا البلد وتوجهوا الى دول الخليج.
بصراحه وضعنا صار اسوء من اخوانا المصريين والكل بيجري لحتى يامن لقمه لاولاده.
ونظرا للوضع اصبحنا نقبل برواتب اقل من الحد الادني المحدد من قبل النقابه.
احيانا برفض مبدا ان اقبل براتب لا يليق بشهادتي وبتعبي اثناء الدراسه بس مكره اخاك لابطل 
بدنا نعيش.
والاغلب بستغلوا المهندسات وبعطوهم رواتب اقل.


----------



## eng_mish3l (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس مدني دفعة 2006 من الاسكندرية
يا اخواني انا عاوز اخد رائ اهل الخبرة
معروض عليا اشتغل في سلطنة عمان بما يعادل 2500 جنيه مصري يعني بحوالي 140 ريال عماني
اقبل او لا؟ مع العلم اني بضور علي شغل من بعد ما اخدت تاجيل الجيش يعني من شهر فبراير حتي الان
ارجو الافادة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## amralaa (25 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة انا ارى انه حدثت طفرة في مصر و اصبح الطلب على المهندسين كبير نسبيا و زادت الرواتب وانا هنا اتحدث فقط عن المهندسين المدنيين و المعماريين و ما اقوله اراه امام عيني يوميا و بالتحديد في القاهرة الجديدة , حيث ان الانشاءات كثيرة و المرتبات في المنطقة تبدأ من 800 جنيه لحديث التخرج و تتدرج لتصل الى 2000 جنيه ثم الى 5000 جنيه للمدير.
ما رأيكم؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس إستشاري (26 مايو 2007)

الموضوع رائع ولكن شائك جدا
بحاجة الى بحث مستفيض
من يقوم به؟


----------



## منى19782006 (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليك
اريد معلومات عن شغل الكبارى الخرسانية وكيفة استلامها وطرق التنفيذ والمشاكل التى من الممكن
حدوثها اذناء التنفيذ والتسليم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslam nour (20 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعة شركه فى اسكندرية تم انشاؤها منذ ثمانى سنوات وصاحبها دكتور فى الاقتصاد وثبت وجوده فى السوق ,وفتح مكتب لشركته فى الامارات,ولكنه عمل كل هذا من دماء الامهندسين فأنه لا يعطى سوى 500جنيه,ويقوم المهندس الذى يعمل لديه على تنفيذ مجمع سكنى كامل لا تقل ثمن اقل واحده عن 145الف جنيه ولا يعطى سوى ال500جنيه ,ما هذا ,اهذا يكون سرقه للمجهود المهندس,الا يكون مكسبه به شبه حرام


----------



## zoma82 (20 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعة لستم الوحيدين المطحونين كلنا هذا الرجل انا مثلا كنت اول دفعتى وكنت هاتعين معيد بس محصلش نصيب قعد ت سنة كاملة فى الشغل من الساعة التاسعة صباحا ومفيش مواعيد للشغل لانى كنت شغال بالساعة عارفين كانت بكام الساعة 3.75 (ثلاثة جنيهات وخمسة وسبعون قرشا ) بالذمة مش حرام شغل من المواقع اللى كنت بتنقل تقريبا فى موقعين وبعد كدة مطلوب اجهز شغل تانى يوم وشغل مكتب فنى اى نعم ان كنت باستفيد ولكن ان يتم مص دمنا بهذه الصورة علشان لسة جديد ومعنديش خبرة دا عادل امام فى فيلم (عنتر شايل سيفه) كان بياخد فى الساعة (الساعة بخمسة جينه والحسابة بتحسب شوفوا بقى الفيلم متصور من كام سنة هههههه احنا اللى عملنا كده فى نفسنا احنا اللى رخصنا سعرنا فى السوق ومطلوب منا اتخاذ خطوات جادة احنا لا نطلب الكثير فقط الشغل المحترم +المرتب الائق بنا اجتماعيا = راحة للمهندس ونفسية كويسة =اتقان للعمل وعدم التكاسل وشكرا وللحوار بقية مادام فى العمر بقية


----------



## zoma82 (20 يونيو 2007)

على فكرة انا خريج 2005 احسن حد يفتكر انى قديم ولكنى اطلب من المهندسين حديثى التخرج ان تقوى نفسك من حيث البرامج ومن اللغات ومن التنفيذ وبعد كده انته اللى هتحدد انته عايز كام صدقونى


----------



## semoo (21 يونيو 2007)

هم يضحك وهم يبكى طيب مهندسين التنفيذ على الاقل بياخدوا فلوس بتتراوح 500 أو 600 أو 250 انا ليا تلات شهور بعمل فى مكتب تصميم على اسم التدريب وعلى فكره معظم مكاتب التصميم فى اسكندريه كده شهرين تلاته من غير ولا مليم بعد كده ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تاخد 150 جنيه فى الشهر مش عارف ليه طيب الدكتور لو جاب رسام اوتوكاد فى المكتب حياخد فلوس ده حتى الساعى بتاع المكتب بياخد مرتب وكل ده تحت اسم التعليم يعنى اتعلم 5 سنين فى الكليه وبعد كده برضه افضل اتعلم فى المكتب ببلاش علشان 150 جنيه 
أنا كنت شغال مهندس تنفيذى بس لقيت نفسى اكتر فى التصميم وانا اللى بدفع الثمن 
والله يا جماعه حاجه تحزن 
سورى طولت عليكم


----------



## الشمس الكبيرة (9 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعة أحنا بنقول أننا برخص نفسنا
لا ظروف المجتمع هى التى تفرض علينا ذلك فاذا لم تعمل فى بداية تخرجك مع عدم خبرتك بهذه المرتبات فلن تعمل ولن تجد مكان يشغلك او يعطيك خبره حتى تستطيع ان تجد بعد ذلك المكان الذى يعطيك الراتب الذى تريدة مقابل خبرتك مع ملاحظة انه اذا فرضت قيود على القطاع الخاص بحيث لا يعمل عنده اى حديث تخرج إلا براتب لا يقل عن 700 جنية حد ادنى لكان الوضع مختلف لأنه عندها سوف يكونوا مجبرين بتعين حديث التخرج براتب جيد وبعد ان يحصل على الخبره يرتفل راتبة مرحلة مرحلة ولكن للأسف لن يحدث ذلك إلا فى الأحلام فقط فهذا أمر واقع ويجب ان نرده به وشكرا على استماعكم لى


----------



## habeeba (10 يوليو 2007)

أنا متفقه مع الرأي اللي قاله أحد الزملاء إن إحنا اللي بنرخص نفسنا في سبيل الحصول على وظيفه.على فكره انا من الناس دي بس كنت بقول ان الواحد لازم يرضى بالقليل في الأول لحد لما يكبر واحده بواحده لكن اللي اكتشفته بقه ان اللي بيرضى بالقليل بيفضل في القليل ده طول عمره لأن خبرته بتكبر و الراتب بيزيد بالعافيه فا عمره ما هيتناسب مع خبرته .لكن كان ليا زملاء مختلفين معايا من البداية ان الواحد لازم يبدأ بمرتب معقول وفعلا هم دول اللي دلوقتي مالين مركزهم وبياخدو رواتب متناسقه مع خبرتهم.


----------



## habeeba (10 يوليو 2007)

ولو الواحد اقتنع من جواه ان نصيبه هييجي هييجي .مش هيضطر يخاف زيي ويشتغل بأقل الرواتب وهيبقى تمام بإذن الله.


----------



## روسو (10 يوليو 2007)

مهندس تحت الانشاء قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ياريت مانقارنش نفسنا بدول الخليج خصوصا ان عدد سكانا رهيب جدا ومايتقرنش ما عدد سكان السعوديه او الكويت الذي لا يتعدي نص ساكن محافظه القاهره فقط



  ضحكتااااني أووي 

كم عدد سكان القاهرة ؟؟؟
مصر كلها 60 مليون على حسب ما اعرف .... السعودية 25 مليون .. صح أقل من مصر 
بس أكثر من سكان القاهرة


----------



## saleh_civil (10 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم اذا كانت المرتبات متدنية في مصر فتعال معي الى غزة حيث هناك انعدام لفرص العمل داخل البلاد وخاصة للمهندسن حديثي التخرج فتجد الطالب من سنة اولى يبحث عن فرصة للهجرة او العمل في الخارج ز فاحمد ربنا انك بتاخذ معاش اخر الشهر . وارجو الا تعتبر هذا حسدا


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (11 يوليو 2007)

الأخوة المهندسين من مصر
انا اعمل بمكتب استشارى كبير بالقاهرة له فروع خارجية فى الخليج وافريقيا و الرواتب عندنا فى القاهرة تبداء من 800 جنيه حديث التخرج و بعد سنة تصل الى 1000-1200 حسب اثبات الكفاءة و يتدرج بعد ذلك حسب الخبرة و العمل من 8-4 مساء جمعة وسبت اجازة و طبعا يوجد over time
و نحن حاليا بحاجة لمهندسين تصميم و تنفيذ خبرات من سنة فما فوق 
من يرغب فى التقدم ارسال السيرة الذاتية على hrengin(at)gmail.com


----------



## zoma82 (11 يوليو 2007)

داليا ابراهيم قال:


> الأخوة المهندسين من مصر
> انا اعمل بمكتب استشارى كبير بالقاهرة له فروع خارجية فى الخليج وافريقيا و الرواتب عندنا فى القاهرة تبداء من 800 جنيه حديث التخرج و بعد سنة تصل الى 1000-1200 حسب اثبات الكفاءة و يتدرج بعد ذلك حسب الخبرة و العمل من 8-4 مساء جمعة وسبت اجازة و طبعا يوجد over time
> و نحن حاليا بحاجة لمهندسين تصميم و تنفيذ خبرات من سنة فما فوق
> من يرغب فى التقدم ارسال السيرة الذاتية على hrengin(at)gmail.com



السلان عليكم مهندسة داليا انا مهندس حازم من مصر دفعة 2005 ولقد قمت بارسال السى فى على العنوان المكتوب ارجوا ان يلقى منك الاهتمام واعلامى هل وصل ام لا وانا اميلى على ****** hzkata1982 وشكرا


----------



## habeeba (12 يوليو 2007)

داليا ابراهيم قال:


> الأخوة المهندسين من مصر
> انا اعمل بمكتب استشارى كبير بالقاهرة له فروع خارجية فى الخليج وافريقيا و الرواتب عندنا فى القاهرة تبداء من 800 جنيه حديث التخرج و بعد سنة تصل الى 1000-1200 حسب اثبات الكفاءة و يتدرج بعد ذلك حسب الخبرة و العمل من 8-4 مساء جمعة وسبت اجازة و طبعا يوجد over time
> و نحن حاليا بحاجة لمهندسين تصميم و تنفيذ خبرات من سنة فما فوق
> من يرغب فى التقدم ارسال السيرة الذاتية على hrengin(at)gmail.com


انا كمان يا مهندسة داليا بعتت سيرتي الذاتيه على الإيميل الموجود و ياريت لو تعرفي تقوليلي وصلت ولا لأ؟بعد إذنك


----------



## eng_organizer (14 يوليو 2007)

على فكرة المشكلة اكبر من ما تتخيلوا يا جماعة....
قصة بسيطه...
مهندس مشروع اساسات وطبعا كلنا عرفين مدى صعوبة المشروع دا....
وكان الوحيد اللى جاب امتياز فى دفعته... الدكتور يغرض عليه شغل ب 350 جنيه ... يا بلاش..
كمان المهندس المصرى فى الخليح علشان هو مصرى بياخد اقل ... بقت شتيمه حكايه مصرى دى..
خرام اقسم بالله حرام اللى بيخصل معانا دا ... نعمل ايه انا عاوز حل جزرى لان انا فاض بيا بجد..
وعلى فكرة فيه ناس كتيييييييييييير عملت البدع علشان الوصايه تترفع من على النقابة بس لا حياة لمن تنادى


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (16 يوليو 2007)

والله يا جماعة أنا قرأت معظم الآراء وهي ممتازة ، وانا عن نفسي تجربتي كتجربة معظم المهندسين ، فقد كنت أعمل في مصر بحوالي 500جنيه كمهندس تنفيذ ، بعقد مؤقت حيث لا يوجد تأمين صحي وفي أحيان كثيرة تزيد ساعات العمل ولقد كانت ظروف العمل سيئة وكل ما كنت تطمع فيه 10% الزيادة السنوية ، وبعد البحث عن فرصة سفر وجدت عمل في السعودية بمرتب معقول ، ورأيي في الموضوع أن نقابة المهندسين هي المسئول الأول عن ما يتعلق بمشاكل المهندسين ونظراً للظروف التي فيها النقابة من تعيين حارس قضائي ، فيتعين علينا وضع حلول عملية والتفاق عليها ومن ثم تفعيلها وانستخلص مجموعة من النقاط من المناقشة ونقرر تطبيقها وأنا في مجال عملي عندي احتكاك بمجموعة ليست بالقليلة من المهندسين ، وعلي استعداد لنشر الموضوع بينهم للوصول لحلول يمكن تطبيقها ، وهذا الموضوع هام لكل مهندس وسوف أكون متابع للموضوع ، وأأمل ان نقوم بخطوات عملية في الموضوع ، لأن كم الآراء وتنوعها وكثرتها واختلافها تنبأ بحلول ان شاء الله ، أتمني للجميع التوفيق ،سدد الله خطاكم ، والسلام عليكم


----------



## دينادينا (22 فبراير 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه والله
انا اشتغلت تلات شهور في شركه كنت باخد 210 في الشهر وكنت باشتغل من 9 الصبح لتستعه بليل
فيه اكتر من كده؟
وبعد كده اشتغلت بمكتب هندسي ببلاش شهر وشويه
واشتغلت موقع ببلاش برضه
دي ازمه المهندسين في المنصوره 
وفي كل مكان


----------



## دينادينا (22 فبراير 2008)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> ** السلام عليكم
> 
> انا بالنسبه لى يا جماعة
> 
> ...


 


وعملت ايه دلوقتي؟


----------



## semoo (22 فبراير 2008)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
> اه والله
> انا اشتغلت تلات شهور في شركه كنت باخد 210 في الشهر وكنت باشتغل من 9 الصبح لتستعه بليل
> فيه اكتر من كده؟
> ...


باش مهندسه دينا بجد حاجه تحزن المشكله الاكبر ان تلاقى صاحب الشغل كل ما تشتكى من قله الاجر يقولك حتتعلمى حتاخدى خبره حتلاقى بعد كده انا مره كنت بتناقش مع صاحب مكتب عن موضوع انخفاض مرتباتنا فرد عليا رد غريب اوى يقولى انت مش من حقك تطلب قبل خمس سنين من تخرجك يعنى اللى انا قعدت خمس سنين ادرسه فى الكليه مالهوش سعر والمجهود اللى انا بعمله ده يا دوب تمن الفرصه العظيمه الى هو قدمهالى انه سمحلى انى اشتغل عنده مع العلم انه محتاجلى زى ما انا محتاجه كمان انا اللى بجمع خبرتى بنفسى يا جماعه محدش من اصحاب العمل بيجيب سبوره ولا ورقه وقلم وبيعد يشرحلك علشان يقايضك على مجهودك بالخبره انت اللى بتبنى \خبرتك بشغلك ومجهودك وفى النهايه هو مستفيد من وراك وبيكسب مبالغ طائله بسبب مجهودك يا ريت محدش يفرط فى سعره كمان الاخوات البنات فى اشغال كتير دايما بيرضوا بالاقل نتيجه لعدم وجود مسئوليات ماديه كبيره عليهم يا جماعه ارجوكم الموضوع ده بيضر اخوانكم الشباب لأنهم بيضطروا يشتغلوا بنفس الرواتب الصغيره اللى بتقبلوا بيها كمان مش منطقى انك تكونى مهندسه وترخصى سعرك حتى لو مش محتاجه الفلوس 
انا كان ليا واحد صاحبى شغال فى مكتب استشارى كبير متوسط ساعات عمله ومحدش يتفجع من 18 ل 20 ساعه يوميا والله العظيم من غير تهويل كان بياخد 600 جنيه فى الشهر وكان ليه زيهم اوفر تايم فى خلال شهرين كان ليه اوفر تايم 1200 جنيه اخد منهم 300 جنيه يعنى الساعه الاوفر تتحسب عليه بنص جنيه ده حتى لو عتال مش حياخد كده يا جماعه الخبره مهمه طبعا بس فى الاخر هى مش كيميا والواحد بيبزل مجهود وبيشيل مسئوليه وبيتعرض لمخاطر كفايه بقى ان كل صاحب شغل يلعب على الوتر الحساس ده ويعد يعشمك علشان انا بجد تعبت


----------



## te2 (23 فبراير 2008)

فعلآ ده موضوع مهم لآنه بيمس كرامت المهندسين ومن واقع التجربه العمليه في إحدي الشركات المصريه الكبري وبعد إتخاز بعض المواقف مع نخبه من المهندسين العاملين تم تحسين ورفع الأجور ولآكن ليس بشكل المطلوب بس تعتبر خطوه وأنا أناشد الزملآء بعدم الأستهانه با هذه المواضيع واتمنا ان يكون للنقابه دور فعال في عقود المهندسين خارجيا وداخليا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

يا جماعة اذا كانت الرواتب متدنية فى مصر سيبك من الشركات المصرية سافر برة ويجب ان يطالب المهندس حديث التخرج ( اقصد الى لسه متخرج من فترة لا تتعدى سنه واحدة) عن ما يعادل 4000 ريال او درهم سعودى او اماراتى او قطرى كراتب اساسى بالاضافة للبدلات والسكن والسيارة والاتصالات ولو اصريت باذن الله هتحصل عليه واكتر المهم متقولش معرفش وخليك قد الشغل المطلوب منك وهتقابل محبطين كثيرون لكن خليك مصر واتعلم البرامج واللغه بالنسبه للمدنى اتعلم برايمافيرا واوتوكاد وساب وغيرها خليك قوى

المهندس الى بيشتغل ب 500 جنيه فى الشهر ده ما يستاهلش انه يتقال عليه مهندس ( فما بالك باللى يشتغل ب 200 جنيه ؟؟

على فكرة يا جماعة الناس كلها بما فيها الاطباء والمهندسين بيقولوا ان العصر ده هو العصر الذهبى للمهندسين المدني فما بالك بمن ياخد 200 جنيه فى عصره الذهبى؟؟؟؟


----------



## دينادينا (23 فبراير 2008)

انا تعبت بجد 
يعني انا لو خدامه مش كان يدوني مرتب 150 جنيه ولا 210 جنيه ولا المرتبات اللي بنتكلم عليها دي
لو خدامه خدتها مش هترضي بيها
فما بالك بينا اللي ذاكرنا وتعبنا واهلنا صرفوا علي دراستنا اكتر من مرتب كويس سنتين تلاته
ياجماعه احنا اللي بننزل نفسنا ولازم نقف وقفه كبيره
احنا في المنصوره
انا دفعة 2006
فيه مكاتب طلبت ناس مننا وكانوا بياخدوا 600
لما اتخرجت الدفعه الجديده 2007 راحوا ناس للمكاتب دي منهم وعرضوا عليهم 400 ووافقوا
قاموا خدوهم ومشوا الطلبه بتوع دفعتنا 2006 
يعني مين اذى مين دلوقتي حتي لو مني غير قصد؟
ياجماعه احنا اللي بنضر بعضنا قبل ماحد يضرنا احنا لازم نقف وقفه


----------



## eng_organizer (28 فبراير 2008)

يا باشمهندسة دينا الموضوع دا فعلا مقرف ..... فيه دكاترة فى الكليه بيحطوا عينهم على كام طالب فى المشروع و تعالى يابنى و يعملوا البحر طحينه وبعدين يفاجئ بال 400 جنيه .... امال احنا كنا بنعلم ليه دا النجار المسلح بياخد 1500 جنيه فى الشهر ... يا فرحتى بلقب مهندس والله الناس دى خلتنا نندم ان احنا اتعملنا من اساسه ... انا سمعت ان فيه مرتبات وصلت 1000 جنيه فى المنصورة بس بصراحة مشوفتش .... نحاول تانى وربنا معانا .. بجد يا جماعة يا اما نشوف حل يا نسافر انشالله كينيا بقى


----------



## دينادينا (28 فبراير 2008)

*1000 جنيه؟*

ياباشمهندس انا لو كنت دخلت تجاره كان زماني طلعت بتقدير لو كنت ذاكرت نص المذاكره اللي ذاكرتها في هندسه
وكان زماني باشتغل في بنك او شركه محترمه وباقبض عدل
انا اكبر مرتب اتعرض عليا 600 والله كنت هابوس ايدي وش وظهر
بس لسه ماقبضتهوش هاقبضه كمان نص شهر
ومش مصدقه نفسي
كاني هاقبض اللي مايتقبضش
واعجباه:80: :67:


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 فبراير 2008)

*المقاولون العرب عايزين مهندسين يا جماعه*

فرصة ممتازة بالنسبه للى عايز يشتغل فى مصر ومش غاوى سفر


----------



## zoma82 (2 مارس 2008)

فى اماكن فى مصر بتعطى مرتبات كبيرة بجد بس الناس تدور انا اعرف اماكن بتعطى خريج 2006 اكتر من 2000 مطلوب بس من الناس انها تدور اي نعم هناك ناس مقتنعة ان السفر كويس بس خالى بالكوا علشان الواحد يحس انه سافر وعمل حاجة مش اقل من 5-7 سنوات غربة انا عن نفسى مقتنع ان السفر ليس هو الحل المناسب علينا اننا نفكر فيما بعد وليس تحت ارجلنا انا معاكم ان هناك ناس بتاخذ مرتبات ضئيلة وعليها انها تحارب وتدور على الاماكن الكويسة خاصة ان الاسعار زادت كثيرا وربنا معانا جميعا


----------



## Ayman (2 مارس 2008)

*لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير .....*



semoo قال:


> باش مهندسه دينا بجد حاجه تحزن المشكله الاكبر ان تلاقى صاحب الشغل كل ما تشتكى من قله الاجر يقولك حتتعلمى حتاخدى خبره حتلاقى بعد كده انا مره كنت بتناقش مع صاحب مكتب عن موضوع انخفاض مرتباتنا فرد عليا رد غريب اوى يقولى انت مش من حقك تطلب قبل خمس سنين من تخرجك يعنى اللى انا قعدت خمس سنين ادرسه فى الكليه مالهوش سعر والمجهود اللى انا بعمله ده يا دوب تمن الفرصه العظيمه الى هو قدمهالى انه سمحلى انى اشتغل عنده مع العلم انه محتاجلى زى ما انا محتاجه كمان انا اللى بجمع خبرتى بنفسى يا جماعه محدش من اصحاب العمل بيجيب سبوره ولا ورقه وقلم وبيعد يشرحلك علشان يقايضك على مجهودك بالخبره انت اللى بتبنى \خبرتك بشغلك ومجهودك وفى النهايه هو مستفيد من وراك وبيكسب مبالغ طائله بسبب مجهودك يا ريت محدش يفرط فى سعره كمان الاخوات البنات فى اشغال كتير دايما بيرضوا بالاقل نتيجه لعدم وجود مسئوليات ماديه كبيره عليهم يا جماعه ارجوكم الموضوع ده بيضر اخوانكم الشباب لأنهم بيضطروا يشتغلوا بنفس الرواتب الصغيره اللى بتقبلوا بيها كمان مش منطقى انك تكونى مهندسه وترخصى سعرك حتى لو مش محتاجه الفلوس
> انا كان ليا واحد صاحبى شغال فى مكتب استشارى كبير متوسط ساعات عمله ومحدش يتفجع من 18 ل 20 ساعه يوميا والله العظيم من غير تهويل كان بياخد 600 جنيه فى الشهر وكان ليه زيهم اوفر تايم فى خلال شهرين كان ليه اوفر تايم 1200 جنيه اخد منهم 300 جنيه يعنى الساعه الاوفر تتحسب عليه بنص جنيه ده حتى لو عتال مش حياخد كده يا جماعه الخبره مهمه طبعا بس فى الاخر هى مش كيميا والواحد بيبزل مجهود وبيشيل مسئوليه وبيتعرض لمخاطر كفايه بقى ان كل صاحب شغل يلعب على الوتر الحساس ده ويعد يعشمك علشان انا بجد تعبت




سيب الشغل أحسن و متخلليش صاحب الشغل يتجرأ و يقول ان مش من حقك طلب زيادة قبل 5 سنين!! ايشحال انه محتاجلك... احنا اللي عملنا من فرعون فرعون!!
الازمة يا جماعة هي أزمة ايمان بالله.. 
"ان الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين" "و في السماء رزقكم و ما توعدون" 
"لو أنكم توكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير ..تغدو خماصا و تعود بطانا"
اللهم ارزقنا كما ترزق الطير..

أسف للقسوة لكن الموضوع يحرق الدم

م أيمن 
مهندس مصري بالكويت


----------



## semoo (23 مارس 2008)

عندك حق مهندس ايمن


----------



## صفا محمود (24 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

يا جماعة انا كنت في انتر فيو قريب في مكتب عندو فرع في المنصورة والقاهرة والسعودية
بيقولي ان اللي بياخد في القاهرة 1200 بياخد في المنصورة 600
في حين اني كنت قايلاله 2000 اعد يتريق علي المبلغ وقال ايه كتير جدا
رغم ان في اماكن بتدفع المرتبات دي لخريج 2007
ده كلام فاضي
اعلي مرتبات في المنصورة 750
اما القاهرة ممكن يوصل ل 1500
وفي اعلي من كدةة
بس اللي يدور
وفي نفس الوقت صاحب الشغل مش يلاقيك تقولو مبلغ ويلاقي مليون يقولولو نص اللي انت قلت عليه
طبعا هايفكك ب 2 او 3 يعملو نفس شغلك حتي لو مش بيفهمو
احنا السبب ان اصحاب الشغل يتعاملو معانا كدة


----------



## صفا محمود (24 مارس 2008)

علي فكرة اللي بيقولو المقاولين العرب علت المرتبات غلطان
المقاولين العرب حديث التخرج فيها بياخد 1000 جنيه
ده غير البهدلة في الكشف الطبي
واحد زميلي بعد ماطلع قرار تعينو فيها عمل الكشف الطبي لقاهم عملنلو لسته امراض ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا
وبعد ما قعد اسبوعين بيلف حولين نفسو عند الدكاترة
اكتشف ان ورقو اتلخبط مع ورق حد تاني
وقال ايه يعمل تظلم عشان يتعاد الكشف الطبي بتاعو لو عاوز يتعين
ادي المقاولين العرف اللي الكل فرحانين بيها


----------



## دينادينا (24 مارس 2008)

عندك حق يامهندسه صفا
التريقه دي شفناها كتير
والواحد مش عارف اخرته ايه
حتي لما نرضي ونشتغل بمبلغ قليل بيطلعوا روحنا حتي المشرفين بيرموا شغلهم علينا انا حتي حاسه دلوقتي اني باشتغل مشرف عمال بس مهندسه


----------



## صفا محمود (24 مارس 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا
بس فعلا في شغل كويس في البلد بمرتبات كويسة بس اللي يدور


----------



## Ayman (24 مارس 2008)

..أيوة ماهو عصر المهندسين.خلنا نسأل سؤال:هو المقاول-أو المالك بيوفر من ورا المهندس كام؟؟ 
انا لي زمايل في مصر زيكوا برضه بياخدوا-ربنا يزيدهم-6000 جنيه شهريا ده غير الاتصالات و الانتقالات في حالة السفر و التأمين الطبي ..و مش في شركة كبيرة كمان.
باختصار المفترض ان المهندس ياخد 1000 دولار على الاقل..وفي مصر أكثر..لأني رحت مصر 20 يوم صرفت أكتر من اللي باصرفه هناك! 
فعلا الاحتياجات الضرورية في مصر أصبحت أغلى...الله معكم


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (10 أبريل 2008)

اسباب تدني رواتب المهندسين :
يااخوه الرازق الله سبحانه وتعالى وذكر احدى عشر اية تتحدث عن الرزق وانه هو المتصرف الوحيد الاحد في الارزاق ويرزق من يشاء بغير حساب . ولكن تعلوا نتكلم عن انفسنا وعن ذنوبنا واخطائنا العظيمة في المواقع وسأحكيها لكم لاني رايتها وعشتها كمهندس تخرجت منذ 15 سنة وساختصرها لكم ويجب علينا الاسراع والتوبة منها والا ؟؟؟؟ الله يستر ...

1. الكبر والغطرسة والغضب على من حولنا ودوننا_ وهذه صفة يبغضها الله سبحانه وتعالى _ على المالك , على العامل السباك الحداد الكهربائي النجار الصباب .
2. الغش في المواصفات والتصاميم ..
3. الغيبة والنميمة والانتقاص من الاخرين او المهندسين الذين نفذوا اعمالا وبعدها طلبوا راينا فيها ..
4. عدم حساب الحديد والاسمنت بصورة عادلة عند التنفيذ اذا كانت المقاولة كاملا اقتصدنا في كمية المواد واذا كانت المواد على المالك اسرفنا في استخدام المواد . ويل للمطففين ..... الاية .
5. اخذ المشاريع باقل الاسعار وعند التنفيذ التحايل على المواصفات .


----------



## eteleb (10 أبريل 2008)

يا جماعة انا صاحب عمل وعملت حوالي 60 مقابلة مع مهندسين مدني واتصالات خريجي من 2005الي 2007
وشوفت مهازل والله امثله كتير فاشله ومفيش شخصيه ولا اي استعداد للتعب والسفر والمعظم عايز لاب توب ومكتب ويتعامل علي انه فاهم وخبير وهوه لسه هيتعلم وحتي الناس اللي اتقبلوا واحد طلع كويس وملتزم وربنا يستر ويستمر والتاني قال للhr
انا لازم تكون معايا عربيه بسواق علي شان انزل اي موقع وللعلم المرتب كان معقول حوالي 1500 بس والله اعلم الشباب فاهم حاجه تانيه انه مش هيتعب ابدا انه هيبتدي مدير ده بخلاف ان الغريب جداان معظم المهندسين لا يتحدثوا اي لغة اخري غير العربيه وبرامج الكمبيوتر لما تساله يقول انا لسه مخلص كورس فيها الشهر ده تختبره تلاقيه مش عارف ولا حاجة الخلاصة ان الموضوع فيه شق كبير علي المهندس لازم يتعلم ويتعب عملي مش نظري وصدقوني يا جماعه المهندس الشاطر المحترف نادر وغالي جدا في السوق المصري انا بتكلم علي الولاد والبنات طبعا يالا بالتوفيق للجميع بس انا مش عايز حد يزعل ويرد عليا بعنف من غير فهم وتحليل سلام عليكم


----------



## دينادينا (10 أبريل 2008)

بص بأه انامهندسه مدني 2006 لو لسه فيه مقابلات قابلني ونشوف:69:


quote=eteleb;710676]يا جماعة انا صاحب عمل وعملت حوالي 60 مقابلة مع مهندسين مدني واتصالات خريجي من 2005الي 2007
وشوفت مهازل والله امثله كتير فاشله ومفيش شخصيه ولا اي استعداد للتعب والسفر والمعظم عايز لاب توب ومكتب ويتعامل علي انه فاهم وخبير وهوه لسه هيتعلم وحتي الناس اللي اتقبلوا واحد طلع كويس وملتزم وربنا يستر ويستمر والتاني قال للhr
انا لازم تكون معايا عربيه بسواق علي شان انزل اي موقع وللعلم المرتب كان معقول حوالي 1500 بس والله اعلم الشباب فاهم حاجه تانيه انه مش هيتعب ابدا انه هيبتدي مدير ده بخلاف ان الغريب جداان معظم المهندسين لا يتحدثوا اي لغة اخري غير العربيه وبرامج الكمبيوتر لما تساله يقول انا لسه مخلص كورس فيها الشهر ده تختبره تلاقيه مش عارف ولا حاجة الخلاصة ان الموضوع فيه شق كبير علي المهندس لازم يتعلم ويتعب عملي مش نظري وصدقوني يا جماعه المهندس الشاطر المحترف نادر وغالي جدا في السوق المصري انا بتكلم علي الولاد والبنات طبعا يالا بالتوفيق للجميع بس انا مش عايز حد يزعل ويرد عليا بعنف من غير فهم وتحليل سلام عليكم[/quote]


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ... تحيه طيبه وبعد
انت لوحدك ما بتقدر تعمل شيئ (تذكر قصه اليد الي لوحدها)
لازم يكون هناك تجمع لعدد كبير من المهندسين على شان يكون صوتكم مسموع وهذا الاشي ما بتحقق الا من خلال النقابه (نقابه المهندسين)
في الاردن نقابه المهندسين حددت الحد الادنى للاجور حسب سنوات الخبره اما ما زاد عن ذلك فكل واحد وشطارته في تخصصه ولكن خلينا حريصين على الرزق الحلال .

تحياتي للجميع ... وانشالله يزيد راتبك وراتبي 
اخوكم
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## فحطان (10 أبريل 2008)

كلام اخي العزيز جدا صحيح وواقي ان اهم اسباب عدم تطور الكفائه الهندسية لدى المهندسين العرب ه عدم مراعات مستواهم المعاشي مما يسبب عدم قدرة المهندس الى الابداع والانشغال في تدبير الامور المعاشية وهل تعلم ان المهندس العراقي راتبه الشهري يعادل اجور حداد لمدةاربعة ايام حيش ان اجور الحداد في اليوم 50 الفدينار عراقي وراتب المهندس 200 الف عراقي علمنا ان راتبي كله لايكفي للايجار شقه حيث ان ايجار الشقة 300 الف دينار عراقي علما ان اعمل مسؤول مشروع كبير جدا من المشاريع الاستراتيجية في العراق .


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (10 أبريل 2008)

أبصم لكم بالعشرة0000000


----------



## semoo (12 أبريل 2008)

يعنى الخلاصه احنا بنتخرج مهندسين ورق مابنعرفش حاجه 
طيب لو صاحب العمل شايف كده مع احترامى الشديد بيشغل مهندسين عنده ليه طالما مش حتفرق والمهندس اللى جايله ما يعرفش حاجه كده يعنى كليتنا هى اللى ظلمتنا انا اعرف ناس فى تخصصات تانيه بدايتهم كانت 1500 و ارتقوا فى المرتب خلال سنه لأقل من الضعف بحاجات بسيطه وناس والله دفعتى بتتقاضى 4000 شهريا ودفعه 2006 ده طبعا مش مهندس مدنى لا سمح الله يا جماعه لو الكليه ظلمتنا ما تشغلوناش ونخلص اصل مفيش صاحب شغل بيشغل حد عنده من باب الاحسان لو محتاجه بجد اديله حقه وبعدين يا باش مهندس مين قال ان محدش عنده استعداد يتعب انا عندى استعداد اتعب بس الاقى نظير التعب مش ادرس خمس سنين واطلع اتخرج اشقى خمس سنين لحج ما ابدأ احصل مرتب غيرى حصله بعد سنه واحده من تخرجه 
يا جماعه انا مش ببص لحال غيرى والله الحمد لله على كل شىء الواحد احسن من غيره برضه بس انا ببص لحالنا كمهندسين بنتعب فى الكليه وندرس دراسه اطول من غيرنا فى السنين ونتكلف اكتر ونتخرج نشتغل فى وسط مسئوليات وارهاق ومخاطر وفى الاخر تلاقى واحد ما تعبش نص تعبك يباخد اكتر من ضعف مرتبك حرام كمان العائد المادى لأى مقاول او صاحب مكتب من ورا شغل المهندس الصغير عائد محترم جدا يبقى المرتب اللى حيديهوله ايا كان محترم برضه اسمه فتافيت على الرغم من كده اوقات كتير ما بياخدش الفتافيت دى 
يا باش مهندس مين قال ان مفيش ناس عاوزه تتعب انا مستعد اتعب ان شا الله 14 ساعه فى اليوم بس كله بحسابه انما انا ولا لقيت شغل متعب بمرتب مجزى ولا شغل مريح بمرتب على اده 
تصدق بالله انا بحب اوى لقب مهندس و بحب اوى كونى مهندس لكن الانعكاس فى الاخر فى الماده 
انت عارف انا ليا واحد زميلى مهندس مدنى ببساطه كده اتخرج من هنا وراح اشتغل مندوب تسويق فى بنك خلى بالك هو دفعه 2007 مرتبه الاساسى بس 2000 جنيه غير عمولاته تفتكر يا باش مهندس كام واحد 2005 مش 2007 هنا فى مصر بياخد اكتر من 2000 جنيه 
الفكره المسيطره على عقول اصحاب الشغل هو بيطلب مهندس حديث التخرج علشان يهز ثقته بنفسه ويحسسه انه ما يعرفش حاجه وانه بيتعلمه وفضله عليه علشان فى الاخر يرميله اى مبلغ فى الاخر ويرضى بيه من غير ما يفتح بقه ولو طلب منه اى طلب يطلبه وهو عينه فى الارض هو ده السبب اللى بيخلى اصحاب الشغل يجيبوا مهندسين حديثى التخرج ( انت لسه بتتعلم ولسه جديد والنغمه المعتاده ) 
والله انا بجد زهقت مش عارف العيب فى السوق ولا فى الكليه لوا فى ايه بالظبط 
والله لو كان قدامى فرصه شغل تانيه كنت سيبت المجال وروحت شفت مصلحتى بدل الذل ده


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كلام اخوي semoo صحيح
احنا المهندسين لازم كلنا نوقف وقفه واحده وما نرضى نشتغل بجور قليله او في غير تخصصنا ولاكن المشكله انه في البعض بشتغلو باجور قليله وبالتلي بحبطوا محاولاتنا لرفع اجونا .
المهندس في بلاد الغرب مش هيك و,عنده ثقه في في نفسه وعلمه و ما بوخذ اجور عاديه ... وهذا حقه

تحياتي للجميع
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## semoo (13 أبريل 2008)

مهندس محمد انا بجد نفسى فى حل بدل ما نظلم نفسنا ونظلم الاجيال اللى بعد كده بس يا ريت فعلا حد يقترح حل نقدر ناخد من خلاله موقف


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

*مجرد اقتراح*

السلام عليكم 
تحيه طيبه ... وبعد 
اخ semoo مش بس انا وانت متفقين في وجهه النظر . كل المهندسين من كل التخصصات بايدونا 
اقتراحي انه يكون في تجمع نقابي (مثلا نقابه المهندسين العرب ) بعيدا عن الخلافات السياسيه والعنصريه و فرق العمله وغيرها .

اخ semoo انا مهندس بشتغل في الاردن عنا نقابه (نقابه المهندسين الاردنيين ) هذه النقابه حددت اجور المهندسين اعتمادا على سنوات الخبره (نقابه المهندسين اكبر نقابه مهنيه في الاردن ولها نشاطات كثيره ) .
حيث انه لا يجوز ان ياخذ المهندس اقل من الاجور المعلنه من شركه .
ربما ان هذا الشيئ رفع قليلا من راتب المهندس واعطاه نوعا من العداله في الاردن و لكن الفكره التي اود ايصالها ان يكون هذا على مستوى الوطن العربي لان كثير من المهندسين يخرجون الى دول الخليج للعمل و السبب معروف وهو تدني الاجور.

تحياتي ل semoo والجميع 

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------

